# Wo ist die Durchflussbremse?



## Holle (25. Juli 2010)

Vorweg noch ein paar Daten über mich, da ich hier neu bin.
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mir ein Thermaltake Kandalf LCS gekauft,  wegen der Wasserkühlung. Vom Preis her fand ich das damals recht  günstig.
Inzwischen sehe ich das etwas anders...
Anfang hatte ich lediglich meinen Prozessor wassergekühlt, nun baue ich gerade mein ganzes System um.

Das einzige was ich von der Thermaltake-Wakü behalten habe ist der Radiator.

Nun zu meinem Problem:
nachdem ich hier den Test über die Danger Dan CPX-1 Pumpe gelesen habe konnte ich nicht widerstehen diese zu kaufen.
Ich denke dass mein System vom Durchflusswiderstand nicht sonderlich  stark vom "Testsystem" abweichen dürfte, aber ich bekomme mit der DD  CPX-1 lediglich einen Durchfluss von 28 Liter pro Stunde hin (im Test hat man damit 75 Liter pro Stunde geschafft).

Vielleicht hat einer von Euch ein Tipp für mich was da nicht stimmen kann.
Mein System:

AGB - (Winkelstück) - Pumpe  - NB - CPU - Mosfet - Mosfet -Graka -  (Winkelstück) - SB - (Winkelstück) - DFS - Verteiler (hier geht´s als  Winkel weiter, der andere Ausgang dient nur zum Wasser ablassen) - Radi
Überwacht wird das ganze von einem Fan-O-Matic

Details:
AGB = Aqua Computer Aquabox Professional 5/14"
Winkelstück = EnzoTech
Pumpe = DD CPX-1 Siehe Testbericht
NB = Enzotech SNBW-REV.A
CPU = Enzotech SCW-REV.A
Mosfet = Apphacool Heattrap MB RegCooler
Graka = EVGA GeForce GTX 285 HydroCopper
DFS = Aqua Computer Durchflusssensor "high flow" G1/4
Verteiler= Phobya
Radi (mit Gehäuse ) = Thermaltake Kandalf LCS
Schlauch = PrimoFlex Pro 19/13
Regelung = Fan-O-Matic
Kühlmittel = innovatek Protect IP (mit destillieren Wasser)

Die Schläuche sind so verlegt dass der Weg möglichst Kurz ist. Was kann der Grund sein für den geringen Durchfluss?
Die 169 Impulse/Liter (Herstellervorgabe des Durchflussmessers) sind im  FOM eingetragen. Ob der Wert stimmt oder nicht kann ich nicht sagen. Zur  Temperatur kann ich leider nichts sagen, da der PC noch nicht fertig  ist - lediglich die Wakü ist fertig (es fehlen noch die Kabel, welche  ich erst noch sleeven muß, usw.) .
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß, Holle


----------



## zøtac (25. Juli 2010)

Die Winkel bremsen den Durchfluss


----------



## Holle (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind das knapp 0,5 % pro Winkel, somit wäre 2% weniger verständlich, aber nicht mehr als 50%


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. Juli 2010)

Sicher das nichts verstopft oder verschmutzt ist?


----------



## Holle (25. Juli 2010)

Ja, es ist alles nagelneu, bis auf den Radiator.
Den Radiator (und alle anderen "alten" Komponenten) hatte ich nach dem Ausbau ordentlich mit destilliertem Wasser durchgespült und auch noch mal über Nacht an die "alte" Pumpe gehangen, um eventuelle Ablagerungen frei zu spülen.
Das Wasser ist auch ganz gut heraus gelaufen, als ich den Radiator entleert hatte, von daher sollte der absolut frei sein.
Die "alte" Wasserkühlung hatte auch keine Kühlleistung verloren (das wäre bei einer Verstopfung wahrscheinlich).
Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht, vielleicht hilft das weiter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den ganz rechten Schlauch mit dem roten X bitte ignorieren, das ist lediglich ein Stück Schlauch um das Wasser ablassen zu vereinfachen.

Zur Erklärung:
AGB -1- Pumpe -2- NB -3- CPU -4- Mosfet -5- Mosfet -6- Graka -7- SB -8- DFS -9- AGB

Sagt man eigentlich DFS (Durchflusssensor) oder DFM (Durchflussmesser) ?


----------



## drunkendj (25. Juli 2010)

Eine möglichkeit währe das die Tüllen für irgendeinen Kühler ein zu langes Gewinde haben und dadurch zu weit rein gedreht sind.

Ob DFS oder DFM ist eigentlich egal denk ich. Aber so wie ich das sehe wird hier  im Forum meist vom DFM gesprochen. Mfg


----------



## Holle (25. Juli 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, aber das kann ich ebenfalls ausschließen. Die Enzo-Kühler hatten Fittings dabei, die sollten somit auch passen . Aber die hatten auch ein kurzes Gewinde. 
Ansonsten habe ich überall Bitspower Fittings verwendet, welche ein sehr kurzes Gewinde haben.


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Juli 2010)

ich denke es is der Thermaltake Radiator der bremst. 
Diese sind einfach nicht für so eine Art Durchfluss konzipiert und außerdem ziemlich grottig.
btw: passen überhaupt die 19/13er anschlüsse auf den radi drauf?

und wenn ich mir das bild so anseh: willst du wirklich mit dem müll radi cpu, MB und graka kühlen?
wenn ja: good luck.. 

ich hoff für dich, dass dir nix abraucht


----------



## Holle (26. Juli 2010)

Na ja, abrauchen wird da nichts, sooo schnell erhitzt sich das Wasser nicht durch einen schlechten Radi und da ich auch die Temperatur überwache sehe ich da keine Gefahr.
Apropos, den Temperaturfühler hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen. Am Pumpenausgang habe ich noch einen Durchlauf-Temperatursensor eingebaut, aber der bremst garantiert nichts, da ist keine Verjüngung oder Verwirbelung.
Luft ist auch keine im System, denn man hört kein gluckern oder sonstiges (auch nicht wenn ich das Netzteil abschalte und einschalte).

Wenn es wirklich am Radiator liegt werde ich den auch noch austauschen.
Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit diesem Radiator? Kennt jemand einen Vergleichstest, wo mein Radiator drin vorkommt?

Vielen Dank.
Gruß, Holle


Edit:
Die Anschlüsse vom Radiator habe ich abgetrennt und durch Tüllen mit 1/4 Zoll Innengewinde ersetzt (im gesamten System sind nur noch 1/4" Gewinde).
In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu meiner Galerie, da ist auch ein Foto wo man den "neuen" Anschluß an den schwarzen Schläuchen vom Radiator sieht.


----------



## Acid (26. Juli 2010)

bist du sicher das du so wenig durchfluss hast? oder kann es sein das der dfm einen ab hat?


----------



## Holle (26. Juli 2010)

Wäre auch möglich. Der ist zwar auch neu, aber das muss ja nichts heissen.
Die 169 Impulse/Liter habe ich eingestellt, daran liegt es also schon mal nicht. Die FOM zeigt den Durchfluss auch an und der Wert ändert sich auch (als ganz am Anfang noch Luft im System war konnte man gut sehen wie der Durchlauf allmählich stieg.
Die Pumpe läuft ebenfalls über die FOM - diese verträgt 12 Watt pro Kanal, die Pumpe hat max. 6 Watt). 
Um sicherzugehen dass die FOM auch die Volle Spannung raus gibt habe ich sicherheitshalber mal mit dem Multimeter nachgemessen und festgestellt dass ich dort nur 11,5 Volt hatte. Aus dem Netzteil kamen auch nur 11,5 Volt raus. Das ist ein uraltes Billig-Netzteil, das lediglich zum testen der Dichtigkeit genutzt wird. Nun habe ich mein "richtiges" Netzteil angeschlossen, dort kommen auch ganze 12 Volt raus (und diese kommen auch an der Pumpe an), aber damit ist der Durchfluss lediglich von 0,48 Liter/min auf 0,5 Liter/min gestiegen.

Das sieht für mich alles so aus als wenn die Impulse/Liter nicht stimmen, aber der Durchflussmesser von Aqua Computer "High Flow" ist nur in dieser einen Variante verfügbar und die hat definitiv 169 Impulse/Liter.
Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn ich mir einen 2. Durchflussmesser kaufe um die Werte zu vergleichen.


----------



## dorow (26. Juli 2010)

Ich habe auch einen Fan-O-Matic Pro mit dem selben Durchflusssensor. Und dieser liefert bei mir genaue Ergebnisse. Ich habe eine Innovatek HPPS+ Pumpe und einen Durchfluss von ca. 55,80 l/h oder 0,93 l/min. Ich habe fast das selbe Gehäuse und alle Thermaltake Teile damals entfernt. Ich denke auch mal das der Radiator denn Durchfluss bremst. Kauf dir lieber einen neuen Radiator z.B. einen MagiCool SLIM Trible 360. Der passt ohne Probleme und vielleicht gleich noch die Lüfter tauschen (falls noch nicht gemacht).


----------



## derstef (26. Juli 2010)

Probier doch mal einen Kreislauf aus Radi, Pumpe und Durchflussmesser. 
Wenn die Werte dann immernoch so schlecht sind würde ich auf die Pumpe tippen. 
Ich habe ein Armor LCS welches im Originalzustand auch diesen Thermaltake Dualradi hatte - der Durchfluss war da besser als mit meinem aktuellen (was aber an den vielen hinzugekommenen Kühlern liegt) - der sollte also nicht wirklich bremsen.


----------



## Holle (26. Juli 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Fan-O-Matic Pro mit dem selben  Durchflusssensor.


 Ich habe noch die alte FOM (nicht die Pro),  aber das sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.
Nun bin ich aber schon mal etwas schlauer, dass es nicht an den Einstellungen in der FOM liegt.



dorow schrieb:


> Und dieser liefert bei mir genaue Ergebnisse. Ich  habe eine Innovatek HPPS+ Pumpe und einen Durchfluss von ca. 55,80 l/h  oder 0,93 l/min. Ich habe fast das selbe Gehäuse und alle Thermaltake  Teile damals entfernt. Ich denke auch mal das der Radiator denn  Durchfluss bremst. Kauf dir lieber einen neuen Radiator z.B. einen  MagiCool SLIM Trible 360. Der passt ohne Probleme und vielleicht gleich  noch die Lüfter tauschen (falls noch nicht gemacht).


Super,  vielen Dank! 
Nun weiß ich schon mal welcher Radi passt.



derstef schrieb:


> Probier doch mal einen Kreislauf aus Radi, Pumpe und Durchflussmesser.
> Wenn die Werte dann immernoch so schlecht sind würde ich auf die Pumpe tippen.
> Ich habe ein Armor LCS welches im Originalzustand auch diesen Thermaltake Dualradi hatte - der Durchfluss war da besser als mit meinem aktuellen (was aber an den vielen hinzugekommenen Kühlern liegt) - der sollte also nicht wirklich bremsen.


Manchmal sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht .
Darauf hätte ich eigentlich auch selber kommen können .
Danke für den Tip, ich mache mich nun direkt an die Arbeit.


----------



## Holle (26. Juli 2010)

Im bisherigen Kreislauf hatte ich 0,48 Liter/min geschafft. Das war folgender Kreislauf:
AGB - (Winkelstück) - Pumpe  - NB - CPU - Mosfet - Mosfet -Graka -   (Winkelstück) - SB - (Winkelstück) - DFS - Verteiler (hier geht´s als   Winkel weiter, der andere Ausgang dient nur zum Wasser ablassen) - Radi


Nun habe ich zum Testen folgenden Kreislauf:
AGB - (Winkelstück) - Pumpe  - NB - CPU - Mosfet - Mosfet -Graka -   (Winkelstück) - SB - (Winkelstück) - DFS - Verteiler (hier geht´s als   Winkel weiter, der andere Ausgang dient nur zum Wasser ablassen) - Radi
Das Orange wurde ersetzt durch einen Schlauch.
Nun habe ich einen Durchfluss von 0,65 Liter/min (nach Entlüften und einer Stunde laufen lassen).

Immer noch recht wenig 
Also ist der Radi wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei .
Es sei denn dass da doch noch irgendwo Luft drin ist, aber das Wasser fließt gleichmäßig und man hört nichts (auch kein Gluckern wenn ich den Radi kippe/schwenke). So wie ich ihn (bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe) hin und her gekippt habe müssten da eigentlich alle größeren Luftblasen raus sein und die kleinen, die am Rohr fest sitzen sollten sich ja mit der Zeit lösen.
Ich lasse das System mal wieder über Nacht laufen, aber da wird wohl nicht mehr viel gehen.

Mal sehen vielleicht schließe ich das morgen mal genau anders herum an (alles bis auf den Radi) um da man einen gescheiten Vergleich zu bekommen. Vielleicht stimmt ja auch irgendwas mit der Pumpe nicht (ist zwar neu, aber das kann ja trotzdem sein).


----------



## dorow (26. Juli 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Mal sehen vielleicht schließe ich das morgen mal genau anders herum an (alles bis auf den Radi) um da man einen gescheiten Vergleich zu bekommen. Vielleicht stimmt ja auch irgendwas mit der Pumpe nicht (ist zwar neu, aber das kann ja trotzdem sein).



Ich denke nicht das sich da was änderte wen du es über Nacht laufen lässt. Spar dir das Strom Geld. Ich würde jetzt auch mal den Radiator weck lassen (AGB / Pumpe / DFS / CPU Kühler) und dann noch mal sehen wie hoch der Durchfluss ist.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (27. Juli 2010)

Die Reihenfolge der Wakü-Komponenten ist egal. Das Wasser muss so oder so durch alle Teile durch. Von daher hat das logischerweise keinen Einfluss auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit.

Unabhängig davon welchen Durchfluss dir ein Zähler anzeigt:
Behalte die Temperaturen im Auge, nicht den Durchfluss.
Wenn die Temp's in Ordnung sind, dann ist alles gut.

Was du mir ruhig glauben kannst:
Ob 28 l/h oder 75 l/h hat auf die KÜhlleistung so gut wie keinen Einfluss.
Unter 20 l/ sollten es nicht werden.


----------



## Holle (27. Juli 2010)

dorow schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das sich da was änderte wen du es  über Nacht laufen lässt. Spar dir das Strom Geld. Ich würde jetzt auch  mal den Radiator weck lassen (AGB / Pumpe / DFS / CPU Kühler) und dann  noch mal sehen wie hoch der Durchfluss ist.


Ja, du hattest Recht, es hat sich absolut nichts geändert.



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge der Wakü-Komponenten ist egal. Das Wasser muss so oder so durch alle Teile durch. Von daher hat das logischerweise keinen Einfluss auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit.


Ich weiß, ich hatte die Reihenfolge und das Bild nur gepostet, um sich ein Bild von der Schlauchlänge machen zu können, denn diese hat ja wiederum einen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss.



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon welchen Durchfluss dir ein Zähler anzeigt:
> Behalte die Temperaturen im Auge, nicht den Durchfluss.
> Wenn die Temp's in Ordnung sind, dann ist alles gut.
> 
> ...


Das ist einer der Punkte, die ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe das auch schon öfters gelesen bei Innovatek legt man anscheinend auch keinen besonders großen Wert auf den Durchfluss. Aber ich stoße immer wieder auf Widersprüche. Warum bauen so viele eine Laing ein? Di kostet viel Geld und ist laut. OK, die leben lange und haben einen gigantischen Durchfluss, aber wenn dieser kaum relevant ist wäre das Geld für den Mehrpreis der Pumpe doch besser in einem weiteren Radiator aufgehoben, oder?
Ein weiteres "Konflikt-Thema" sind ja die Schlauchgrößen. Einerseits lese ich immer, dass die Schlauchgrößen kaum relevant sind, andererseits habe ich einen Test gelesen, in dem bessere Temperaturen durch dickere Schläuche erreicht wurden.
Wenn ich da selber drüber nachdenke wäre das "meiner Meinung" nach auch logisch, denn:
1.) Vom "dicken" Schauch zum "dünnen" Kanal im Kühler bedeutet ja eine Erhöhung der Duschflussgeschwindigkeit, welche wiederum dafür soft dass ich das Wasser weniger stark aufheizt und somit besser kühlen kann. Im EXTREM-Beispiel: Würde das Wasser so langsam fließen dass es sich bei einem 50° warmen Prozessor auf 45° aufheizt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers), dann wäre die Kühlung sehr schlecht, wenn das Wasser jedoch bei 30° bleibt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers) wäre die Kühlung besser. Klar, das wird in der Praxis vielleicht 1-2° ausmachen, aber da gibt es noch Punkt 2...
2.) Dickere Schläuche = mehr Wasser im System = besserer "Puffer" gegen kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen. 
Wieder ein EXTREM-Beispiel: Wenn ich im Kreislauf 500 Liter Wasser hätte und KEINEN Radiator würde es ewig dauern bis dieses sich erwärmt (also ein großer Puffer gegen hohe Temperaturen), würde ich nur 100ml Wasser im System haben und keinen Radiator wäre das in wenigen Minuten auf die Temperatur der heißesten Komponente aufgeheizt.
OK, in der Praxis sind das nun auch wieder nur 1-2°, aber zumindest habe ich dafür ein e Erklärung, warum die Schlauchgröße in dem Test zu einem Temperaturunterschied geführt hat (muß ich mal wieder nach suchen und hier verlinken).
Ich lasse mich gerne belehren, denn das was ich oben geschrieben habe ist lediglich das Resultat meiner Gehirnwindungen beim Versuch das Ergebnis des Tests zu verstehen.

... aber welche Kriterien spielen beim Durchfluss selber eine Rolle?
Einerseits wäre da auch der Punkt dass das Wasser sich nicht so weit erhitzen kann (innerhalb des Kühlers), aber durch den geringeren Querschnitt ergibt sich in diesem ja sowieso eine höhere Durchflussgeschwindigkeit, somit dürfte das ebenfalls nur 1-2° ausmachen.
Andererseits erhöht der Durchfluss aber nicht die Wassermenge im System und da der Radiator auch nicht größer wird kann dieser auch nicht besser kühlen. Somit wäre das ja nur eine kleine Zeitverschiebung bis zum Kühleffekt. Also statt 25° nur 23° und statt 50° nur 48°.
Irgendwie blicke ich in diesem Punkt nicht so richtig durch, vielleicht kann mich da mal jemand aufklären.

Back to Topic...
Wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin baue ich den Kreislauf nochmal um , so dass alles andere bis auf dem Radiator selbst drin ist und schaue mir das Ergebnis mal an.
Im Zweifelsfall lasse ich das System erstmal so und teste wie sich das auf die Temps auswirkt. Den Radiator kann ich später immer noch tauschen, wenn die Temps zu hoch werden, ohne dass ich groß Wasser ablassen muss, usw.
Blöd wäre es wenn z.B. der Prozessorkühler getauscht werden müsste, dann könnte ich wieder alles "zerpflücken" .

Bisher schon mal Danke für eure Tipps/Anregungen. 
...heute Nachmittag geht´s weiter


----------



## dorow (27. Juli 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Was du mir ruhig glauben kannst:
> Ob 28 l/h oder 75 l/h hat auf die KÜhlleistung so gut wie keinen Einfluss.
> Unter 20 l/ sollten es nicht werden.


Diese Meinung bin ich nicht! Eine Pumpe sollte mindestens so um die 35 L/h bringen. Für mich muss eine Pumpe in einem Kreislauf wie von Holle beschrieben min. 55-60 L/h bringen.


----------



## derstef (27. Juli 2010)

> Einerseits wäre da auch der Punkt dass das Wasser sich nicht so weit erhitzen kann (innerhalb des Kühlers), aber durch den geringeren Querschnitt ergibt sich in diesem ja sowieso eine höhere Durchflussgeschwindigkeit, somit dürfte das ebenfalls nur 1-2° ausmachen.


Das klingt meiner Meinung nach auch logisch, durch mehr Durchfluss muss das Kühlmittel nicht so viel Wärme aufnehmen und es gelangt auch schneller wieder zum Radiator wo es die Wärme abgeben kann.

Bei meinem System macht der Unterschied zw. 50Hz und 70Hz an der Pumpe (Aquastream) auch "nur" 1-2°C Wassertemperatur aus. 
Allerdings sind 1-2°C bei einem dT zwischen Idle und Last von 10°C schon 10-20% und damit nicht unerheblich.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (27. Juli 2010)

> 2.) Dickere Schläuche = mehr Wasser im System = besserer "Puffer" gegen kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen.
> Wieder ein EXTREM-Beispiel: Wenn ich im Kreislauf 500 Liter Wasser hätte und KEINEN Radiator würde es ewig dauern bis dieses sich erwärmt (also ein großer Puffer gegen hohe Temperaturen), würde ich nur 100ml Wasser im System haben und keinen Radiator wäre das in wenigen Minuten auf die Temperatur der heißesten Komponente aufgeheizt.
> OK, in der Praxis sind das nun auch wieder nur 1-2°, aber zumindest habe ich dafür ein e Erklärung, warum die Schlauchgröße in dem Test zu einem Temperaturunterschied geführt hat (muß ich mal wieder nach suchen und hier verlinken).



Ob du jetzt 11er Schlauch oder 8er Schlauch verwendest will ich dir kurz in einer Rechnung darstellen:
Gehen wir von 1m verbautem Schlauch aus.
Bei 11mm ID kommt man dann auf ein Volumen von etwa 95 cm³.
Bei  8mm ID kommt man auf 50 cm³.

Geht man jetzt davon aus, dass sich im Kreislauf ( inkl. Kühler + Radi + AGB ) rund 500 ml Flüssigkeit befinden, dann macht es kaum einen Unterschied ob jetzt 45 ml mehr vorhanden sind.
Die Verzögerung der maximalen Temperatur kann man vernachlässigen.



> 1.) Vom "dicken" Schauch zum "dünnen" Kanal im Kühler bedeutet ja eine Erhöhung der Duschflussgeschwindigkeit, welche wiederum dafür soft dass ich das Wasser weniger stark aufheizt und somit besser kühlen kann. Im EXTREM-Beispiel: Würde das Wasser so langsam fließen dass es sich bei einem 50° warmen Prozessor auf 45° aufheizt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers), dann wäre die Kühlung sehr schlecht, wenn das Wasser jedoch bei 30° bleibt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers) wäre die Kühlung besser. Klar, das wird in der Praxis vielleicht 1-2° ausmachen, aber da gibt es noch Punkt 2...


Dass die Geschwindigkeit bei Verminderung des Querschnitt's zunimmt ist richtig.
Du sagst, dass eine höhere Geschwindigkeit IMMER eine bessere Kühlung bedeutet. Ich sage, dass das Wasser eine recht hohe Wärmekapazität hat. Solange die nicht überschritten wird kühlt das Wasser sogar wenn es garnicht fließt.
Die Verzögerung erhält man zB wenn man das System startet und die Wakü nicht läuft. Es dauert einen Moment bis die CPU zu heiss wird und abschaltet, weil das Wasser relativ viel Energie aufnehmen kann.

Von daher spielt es keine Rolle ob das Wasser seine Wärmekapazität voll ausschöpft , also langsam fließt, oder ob es schneller nachfließt und seine Wärmekapazität nur anteilig ausschöpfen kann.

Wenn jemand mehrere Pumpen hat, kann er gerne den Test machen. Ob 30 l/h oder 70 l/h hat auf die Temperaturen im System keine Auswirkungen.



> Das ist einer der Punkte, die ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe das auch schon öfters gelesen bei Innovatek legt man anscheinend auch keinen besonders großen Wert auf den Durchfluss. Aber ich stoße immer wieder auf Widersprüche. Warum bauen so viele eine Laing ein? Di kostet viel Geld und ist laut. OK, die leben lange und haben einen gigantischen Durchfluss, aber wenn dieser kaum relevant ist wäre das Geld für den Mehrpreis der Pumpe doch besser in einem weiteren Radiator aufgehoben, oder?



DAS ist das Ergebnis von Marketing und Halbwissen im Internet.
Leider gehen viele davon aus, dass mehr Durchfluss = bessere Kühlung bedeutet. Ebenso werden die Pumpenhersteller eine stärkere Pumpe immer mit besser Kühlung bewerben.


----------



## VJoe2max (27. Juli 2010)

Das wurde alles schon x-mal durchgekaut und scheinbar sind die Zusammenhänge für viele tatsächlich sehr schwer zu verstehen. In den Anfangszeiten der Wakü war das irgendwie noch anders. Damals waren die Grundlagen besser bekannt und man machte sich eher über die tatsächlich relevanten Dinge Gedanken...
Da ich aber keine Lust habe den ganzen Kram schon wieder im Detail aufzudröseln, fasse ich mal zusammen: 

Die wichtigsten Punkte sind im Endeffekt: 

 Die Betrachtung eines Wakü-Kreislaufs im stationären Zustand (je nach Wassermenge i. d. R. nach einer viertel Stunde bis Stunde Laufzeit erreicht) ist zeitunabhängig! Durchflussdauern durch Komponenten spielen dann keine Rolle mehr für die Temperaturverteilung im Kreislauf.
 Die Temperaturunterschiede in einer Wakü mit ausreichend dimensionierten Radiatoren betragen i. d. R. maximal 1-2°C (das ist mit den üblichen Mitteln kaum zuverlässig messbar). Daher ist auch die Reihenfolge der Komponenten ziemlich egal .  Liegen die Unterschiede höher ist die Radiatorfläche zu gering. Lediglich Grafikkarten mit immenser Heizleistung und wenig effizienten Kühlern können die Differenzen vllt. auch mal auf 3-4°C treiben, ohne dass der Radiator limitiert.
 Durchfluss (bzw. Volumenstrom) allein ist als indirekte Messgröße nicht geeignet, um pauschal etwas über die Kühlleistung eines Kreislaufs aussagen zu können!
 Steigender Durchfluss hat ab dem laminar-turbulent-Übergang, der in aktuellen Kühlern bereits bei sehr niedrigen Durchflüssen weit unter 20 L/h erreicht wird, prinzipiell einen positiven aber exponentiell geringer werdenden Einfluss auf die Temperaturen.
 Langsame Fließgeschwindigkeit im Kühler führt nicht deshalb zu schlechterer Kühlung, weil das Wasser länger darin aufgeheizt wird (vgl. Zeitunabhängigkeit), sondern weil die Effektivität des Wärmeübergangs vom Turbulenzgrad (Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kühler) abhängt. Mit steigendem Turbulenzgrad nimmt die Verbesserung des Wärmeübergangskoeffizients jedoch kontinuierlich ab. Er geht also mit der Strömugsgeschwindigkeit exponentiell gegen einen kühlerspezifischen Grenzwert.
 Die Kühlleistung hängt bei einem festgelegten Durchfluss im Wesentlichen vom eingesetzten Kühler ab. Highflow-Kühler erreichen erst bei hohen Durchflüssen die Kühlleistung effizienter Düsen-, Speedchannel oder Mikrostrukturkühler. Letztere profitieren zwar ebenfalls von höheren Durchflüssen - jedoch nur sehr wenig, da sie bereits bei relativ geringem Durchfluss gute Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten aufweisen.
 Sehr hohe Durchflüsse, die aber nur zu geringen Temperaturverbesserungen führen, müssen in der Regel durch laute Pumpen und mehr Pumpenabwärme erkauft werden. Das widerspricht dem Grundgedanken einer Wakü.
 In Radiatoren spielt die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, weil der Wärmeübergang zur Luft limitiert. Hier gilt grundsätzlich je mehr Kühlfläche desto besser die Kühlwirkung. Allerdings geht auch die exponentiell gegen einen Grenzwert (RT).

Üblicherweise lässt sich in einem Kreislauf der ordentliche Kühler und genügend Radiatorfläche besitzt, durch eine Pumpenupgrade beim Rückgriff auf die üblicherweise in Highflow-Systemen verwendeten Wakü-Pumpen inkl. Laing-DDC1+ und D5 kaum mehr als 1 bis 3°C Temperaturverbesserung erreichen. "Upgrades" im Sinne eines Wechsels von einer AS XT auf eine Laing DDC-1T sind in der Regel überhaupt nicht zuverlässig messbar. 
1-3°C haben in einem solchen System im Übrigen keinerlei Einfluss auf das OC-Verhalten oder die Lebensdauer. Damit bleibt lediglich der gestiegene Pumpenlärm, die höhere Pumpenabwärme und die oft geringere Pumpenlebensdauer. 

Lediglich bei einem HighFlow-System (also Systemen mit einem echten HighFlow-CPU-Kühler) sind derartige Pumpen von Nöten, um aus diesem ineffizienten Kühlern wenigstens das heraus zu holen, was man mit besseren Kühlern auch bei wesentlich geringerem Durchfluss erreicht würde. Das einzige Argument, das für Highflow-Setups sprach und spricht, ist der Einsatz von dem CPU-Kühler nachfolgenden Kühlern, die nur geringe Strömungsbeschleunigung und damit ebenfalls geringe Effizienz aufweisen. Bei vielen Grafikkarten-Kühlern ist das der Fall. Da aber Grafikkarten härter im nehmen sind, was die Temperaturen angeht, muss man sich gut überlegen ob, man die Nachteile eines HighFlow-Kreislaufs wirklich in kauf nehmen will. Kompromisse wie die heute aktuellen CPU-Kühler, die nicht mehr so restriktiv sind wie frühere Spitzenmodelle und trotzdem ähnlich gut oder besser kühlen, sind da meist die bessere Wahl.  
Wobei man hier auch sagen muss, dass der Durchfluss bei echten HighFlow-CPU Kühlern hinsichtlich Kühlleistung schon eher in Richtung 200 bis 300 l/h gehen muss, um überhaupt mit Düsen- Speedchannel oder Mikrostruktur-Kühlern bei, sagen wir. 60L/h, mithalten zu können. Allerdings gibt es seit langem zum Glück kaum noch echte HighFlow-Kühler. Nichts desto trotz reichen HighFlow-Kühler sowie alte Kern und Kanal-Kühler auch bei 60L/h noch, um etwas besser als Luftkühler zu kühlen . 

Das was heute meist ein "HF" im Namen ziert sind lediglich gute Kompromisse die versuchen hohe Kühleffizienz bei gleichzeitig verhältnismäßig wenig restriktivem Verhalten zugunsten nachfolgender Kühler bereit zu stellen. Mit HighFlow-Kühlern im eigentlichen Sinn haben ein EK Supreme HF, HK3.0 oder Kryos HF aber nichts gemein .


@derstef: 1-2°C sind in einer richtig dimensionierten Wakü grundsätzlich vernachlässigbar . Sollten so geringe Unterschiede einen Einfluss auf das OC-Verhalten oder die Lebensdauer haben, ist die Wakü am Limit und benötigt nicht höheren Durchfluss sondern mehr Radiatorfläche .


----------



## Holle (27. Juli 2010)

Ich danke euch für die Geduld mit mir .
...vor allem dir, VJoe2max. Du hast es für mich ziemlich plausibel erklärt.
Das hat man davon wenn einem die Geduld fehlt sich erst gescheit einzulesen. 

Erst Ahnungslos das Kandalf LCS gekauft, davon sind außer dem Radiator (und dem Gehäuse selbst) nichts mehr übrig.
Dann mit meinem "gefährlichen Halbwissen" alle Komponenten zusammen gekauft für eine "gescheite" Wakü, aber so "gescheit" war das dann doch nicht .
Mit dem System werde ich erst mal leben müssen (vielleicht tausche ich den Radi noch aus, mal sehen). Sollten irgendwann einmal meine 2 seltensten Zustände zusammen treffen (Zeit und Geld ) baue ich mir vielleicht mal was ganz neues. Das wird dann aber besser geplant.

So, nun werde ich mich wieder meinem Problemkind widmen.
Ergebnisse folgen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich am Radiator liegt werde ich den auch noch austauschen.
> Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit diesem Radiator? Kennt jemand einen Vergleichstest, wo mein Radiator drin vorkommt?



Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand den jemals einzeln getestet hat.
Aber ich habe Erfahrung mit Radiatoren geringen Querschnitts und eins sag ich dir:
Wenn ich mit meiner Sammlung und meiner Eheim1046 auf 0,6l/min komme, dann sollte eine 2m Pumpe mit so nem TT-Dingchen und Kühlern ohne Beschleunigerstruktur eigentlich die 1l/min knacken.


Ich persönlich tippe auf die Pumpe (ggf. Serienstreuung? Montagsmodell?), würde aber nochmal einen genauen Blick auf alle Schläuche werfen. Insbesondere die zur Front könnten knickgefährdet sein, aber auch die von/zu den SW scheinen mir schon sehr flach zu sein.




Holle schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich hatte die Reihenfolge und das Bild nur gepostet, um sich ein Bild von der Schlauchlänge machen zu können, denn diese hat ja wiederum einen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss.



Die Länge ist fast egal (ich sollte mitlerweile in der Nähe der 8m sein), aber ein Bild zum ausschließen von Verlegefehlern ist immer praktisch.



> Das ist einer der Punkte, die ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe das auch schon öfters gelesen bei Innovatek legt man anscheinend auch keinen besonders großen Wert auf den Durchfluss. Aber ich stoße immer wieder auf Widersprüche. Warum bauen so viele eine Laing ein?



Frag ich mich auch immer wieder. (Jeder 2000te Nutzer kann mit "mehr Platz ist nicht" argumentieren, aber der Rest?  ) 



> Di kostet viel Geld und ist laut. OK, die leben lange



Eheim hat sich deswegen am Markt durchgesetzt, weil sie quasi nie ausfallen 



> und haben einen gigantischen Durchfluss, aber wenn dieser kaum relevant ist wäre das Geld für den Mehrpreis der Pumpe doch besser in einem weiteren Radiator aufgehoben, oder?



Sicher.



> Ein weiteres "Konflikt-Thema" sind ja die Schlauchgrößen. Einerseits lese ich immer, dass die Schlauchgrößen kaum relevant sind, andererseits habe ich einen Test gelesen, in dem bessere Temperaturen durch dickere Schläuche erreicht wurden.



Der täte mich interessieren. Es gibt ab und zu mal einen Test, der bessere Durchflüsse durch dickeren Schlauch belegt, aber -s.o.-  . Nenneswert bessere Temperaturen konnte mit seit 6/8er Zeiten niemand mehr belegen.



> Wenn ich da selber drüber nachdenke wäre das "meiner Meinung" nach auch logisch, denn:
> 1.) Vom "dicken" Schauch zum "dünnen" Kanal im Kühler bedeutet ja eine Erhöhung der Duschflussgeschwindigkeit, welche wiederum dafür soft dass ich das Wasser weniger stark aufheizt und somit besser kühlen kann. Im EXTREM-Beispiel: Würde das Wasser so langsam fließen dass es sich bei einem 50° warmen Prozessor auf 45° aufheizt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers), dann wäre die Kühlung sehr schlecht, wenn das Wasser jedoch bei 30° bleibt (innerhalb des Prozessorkühlers) wäre die Kühlung besser. Klar, das wird in der Praxis vielleicht 1-2° ausmachen, aber da gibt es noch Punkt 2...



Du sprichst von mehr Durchfluss im Kühler (was richtig ist, aber -s.o., siehe vjoe- oft keine 2K erreicht) - das hat nichts mit dem Unterschied zwischen Querschnitt im Schlauch und im Kühler zu tun. Der Schlauchdurchmesser spielt nur durch die Reibung eine Rolle:
Engere Schläuche bedeuten eine größere Fließgeschwindigkeit im Schlauch und die Reibung steigt quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit -> mehr Wiederstand durch den Schlauch.
50% mehr bei "fast nichts" macht aber immer noch keinen großen Unterschied und von Wiederstand zu Durchfluss kommt noch die Leistungskurve der Pumpe ins Spiel und von Durchfluss zu Kühlleistung.... - s.o.



> 2.) Dickere Schläuche = mehr Wasser im System = besserer "Puffer" gegen kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen.
> Wieder ein EXTREM-Beispiel: Wenn ich im Kreislauf 500 Liter Wasser hätte und KEINEN Radiator würde es ewig dauern bis dieses sich erwärmt (also ein großer Puffer gegen hohe Temperaturen), würde ich nur 100ml Wasser im System haben und keinen Radiator wäre das in wenigen Minuten auf die Temperatur der heißesten Komponente aufgeheizt.
> OK, in der Praxis sind das nun auch wieder nur 1-2°, aber zumindest habe ich dafür ein e Erklärung, warum die Schlauchgröße in dem Test zu einem Temperaturunterschied geführt hat (muß ich mal wieder nach suchen und hier verlinken).



Wenn der Test nur ein paar Minuten läuft, könnte das einen minimalen Einfluss haben. Aber selbst dann dürfte die Wärmekapazität der Kühlkörper und des Radiators einiges mitreden. Ich selbst dürfte rund 2,5l Wasser im System haben und obwohl die Radiatoren stetig was abführen, bin ich nach einer Stunde auf 1-2-3K an der Maximaltemperatur dran.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Lediglich bei einem HighFlow-System (also Systemen mit einem echten HighFlow-CPU-Kühler) sind derartige Pumpen von Nöten, um aus diesem ineffizienten Kühlern wenigstens das heraus zu holen, was man mit besseren Kühlern auch bei wesentlich geringerem Durchfluss erreicht würde. Das einzige Argument, das für Highflow-Setups sprach und spricht, ist der Einsatz von dem CPU-Kühler nachfolgenden Kühlern, die nur geringe Strömungsbeschleunigung und damit ebenfalls geringe Effizienz aufweisen. Bei vielen Grafikkarten-Kühlern ist das der Fall. Da aber Grafikkarten härter im nehmen sind, was die Temperaturen angeht, muss man sich gut überlegen ob, man die Nachteile eines HighFlow-Kreislaufs wirklich in kauf nehmen will.



Eigentlich stammt High-Flow aus einer Zeit, als man nur eine Komponente gekühlt hat und die Kühlstrukturen in den Kühlern aus technischen Gründen eher einfach und die Radiatoren eher klein waren.
Da machte es auch durchaus Sinn, heute kann man bei konsequent darauf angelegten Systemen aber immer noch vom verbesserten Wärmeübergang im Radiator profitieren. Grundvorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass das überhaupt ein kritischer Faktor ist. Man braucht also nicht nur typische US-Kaum-Struktur-Kühler, typische US-Pumpen (DDC? Die ist für Düsenkühler. Für HF sind D5 und D6 angesagt) und Wurstschläuche (und sonst nichts im Kreislauf, erst recht keine Druchflussbremsen aka -messer), sondern auch die damit einhergehenden Radiatorlösungen: Dual, z.T. nur Single aber 2000rpm Lüfter.

mentale Notiz: Guide muss echt mal überarbeitet werden


----------



## Holle (28. Juli 2010)

DeXgo - Gerüchteküche: Größerer Schlauch gleich mehr Durchfluss?

Das mit dem Durchfluss habe ich wieder gefunden, das mit dem Temperaturen bisher noch nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. Juli 2010)

So ganz ausgegoren ist der Artikel stellenweise nicht . 
Im Wesentlichen wird dort auch nicht der Effekt dickerer Schläuche sondern der Effekt unterschiedlicher Anschlussquerschnitte beleuchtet. Mit sehr großen Schlauchinnendurchmessern kann allenfalls der innere Strömungswiderstand minimiert werden, wenn das Wasser im Schlauch laminar fließt. Da ist aber leicht zu berechnen und bereits bei 30L/h kommt man z.B. bei Schläuchen mit 10mm ID in den Bereich turbulenter Strömung (und damit erhöhten inneren Strömungswiderstands), auch wenn die Strömung da noch nicht als streng turbulent bezeichnet werden kann. Die für Rohrströmungen üblicherweise angenommene kritische Reynoldszahl von 2300 wird jedenfalls bereits überschritten.  

Zum Einfluss des Durchflusses auf die Differenztemperaturen verschiedener Kühler gibt es viele Diagramme aus unterschiedlichen Quellen. Das Problem ist aber immer wieder, dass die dort gezeigten Unterscheide, die lediglich wenige °C betragen, in der Praxis aus oben genannten Gründen keine Relevanz haben. Dennoch wird der Effekt leider von vielen aufgrund diverser Aussagen ganz anders eingeschätzt - nicht zuletzt sicher auch deswegen, weil sich mit diesem Trugschluss ne Menge Geld machen lässt . 

Was die Diagramme aber immer schön zeigen ist der exponentiell abnehmende Einfluss von Durchflusssteigerungen auf die Kühlleistung. Was man auch gut erkennen kann, ist die Tatsache, dass bei den meisten aktuellen Kühlern in dem Bereich den die üblichen Wakü-Pumpen in einem realen Setup an Durchfluss zu bringen im Stande sind, gerade mal ca. 2°C verbesserte Kühlleistungen zeigen. Wer den lautstärkemäßigen Unterschied zwischen einer Laing DDC-1+ und einer Eheim 1046 230V kennt, weiß was als wichtiger einzuschätzen ist . 

Wenn man auf niedrige Temperaturen aus ist, sollte man zunächst mal die Radiatorfläche checken. Nur wenn diese sich partout nicht erhöhen lässt und das System am Temperaturlimit läuft, können die zwei drei Grad niedrigeren Temperaturen, die ein sehr hoher Durchfluss gegenüber moderatem Durchfluss bringt, tatsächlich etwas bewirken. Allerdings eben nur unter der Aufgabe sämtlicher Silent-Ambitionen hinsichtlich Pumpe und Radiatorlüftern. Ansonsten kommt hoher Durchfluss nur anderen ineffizienten Kühlern im Kreislauf zu Gute - und diese sind in der Regel nicht kritisch zu betrachten. 

Wie immer im Wakü-Bereich gibt es eben auch beim Thema Durchfluss kein schwarz und weiß. Alles ist eine Optimierungsaufgabe bei der es den, für die eigenen Prioritäten, besten Kompromiss zu finden gilt . 

Was jedoch definitiv großer Blödsinn ist, sind Aussagen wie: "Ich lege mein gesamtes System auf höchsten Durchfluss aus, verwende keine Winkel und nur widerstandsarme Komponenten, weil hoher Durchfluss beste Kühlung garantiert". Leider ließt man in vielen Foren immer wieder Beiträge diesen O-Tons. 
Durchfluss um des Durchflusses Willen ist jedoch nichts als grober Unsinn und eine geistige Bankrotterklärung desjenigen der nach diesem Prinzip handelt.


----------



## Holle (5. August 2010)

So, nachdem mein Umbau einige Tage auf Eis gelegt war (Zeitmangel) geht´s weiter...
Der gesamte Kreislauf wie im ersten Beitrag gepostet, lediglich ohne den Radiator bringt 0,83 l/min.
Mit Radiator komme ich dann nur noch auf 0,46 l/min.
Damit sollte klar sein dass der Radiator fast genauso stark bremst wie alles andere zusammen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was "normal" ist, aber das scheint mir doch recht viel.
Inwieweit der Wert stimmt weiß ich nicht, denn laut der Anleitung vom Durchflusssensor sollten es mindestens 40 l/h sein um eine genaue Messung zu bekommen.


> Der Kalibrierwert für den Durchflusssensor "high flow" beträgt 169 Impulse/Liter. Eine präzise Messung ist ab einem Durchfluss von 80 l/h gegeben, im Bereich von 40-80 l/h it das ausgegebene Signal noch nicht völlig linear zum Durchfluss. ...


Was ist bei 28 l/h ? 

Egal, nun baue ich das System so zusammen und behalte die Temps im Auge. Reicht es nicht aus kommt ein bessere Radi rein, reicht es dann immer noch nicht werde ich die Pumpe tauschen.
Die Pumpe ist so herrlich leise, es wäre schade wenn ich die austauschen müsste.
Wenn ich das nun ganz korrekt angehen wollte, dann müsste ich das auslitern, aber ich habe keine Lust wieder alles auszubauen .

Ich melde mich wieder wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## hydro (5. August 2010)

Mal ganz blöde gefragt, könnte es im erntferntesten möglich sein, das die Pumpe gedrosselt, also mit 5 oder 7 Volt z.B. läuft, mal andere Kabel getestet?


----------



## Speed-E (5. August 2010)

Vielleicht ist der Radi wirklich sehr restriktiv, ich kenne diese TT-Radis nicht näher, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. 
Ich denke nicht das es an der Pumpe liegt, die ist eigentlich ausreichend um ausreichenden Durchfluss zu erzeugen. 

Bei den Radis würde ich mir den Phobya Triple ansehen. 
Pumpe eine Eheim 1046 (auch HPPS oder Aquastream) oder Laing DDC (ohne +). 

Was die Geräuschkulisse beider Pumpen angeht, ich habe eine Eheim 1048-790 und eine DDC 1+ und die nehmen sich nichts . 
Die Eheim neigen zu dumpfen brummen und bei den Laing ist es ein hochfrequentes Summen.  Selbst die 1046 von meinem Kumpel ist nicht leiser, bzw. empfinde ich es so.

Entkoppelt waren bei mir beide, das hält sonst nur ein Tauber aus.


----------



## derstef (5. August 2010)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Die Eheim neigen zu dumpfen brummen und bei den Laing ist es ein hochfrequentes Summen.  Selbst die 1046 von meinem Kumpel ist nicht leiser, bzw. empfinde ich es so.
> Entkoppelt waren bei mir beide, das hält sonst nur ein Tauber aus.



Etwas Off Topic hier, aber dem möchte ich mich anschliessen, wer behauptet die Aquastream (Eheim 1046) wäre leise muss taub sein. 
Meine AS brummt so laut das mein wassergekühlter Rechner geräuschtechnisch deutlich lästiger ist als mein luftgekühlter.
Egal bei welcher Frequenz (bei der AS kann man per Software die Frequenz und damit die Geschwindigkeit einstellen) das brummen geht nicht weg.

Schade das du mit der  Danger Den CPX-1 so wenig Durchfluss hast, im Test kam sie ja immerhin auf 75l/h. Die wäre eine echte Alternative für mich gewesen.

Ich hatte übrigens mal geantwortet das ich in meinem Armor LCS auch einen Thermaltake Radi hatte der nen guten Durchfluss hat - ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut - in deinem Kandalf ist ja ein Triple - im Armor ist nur ein Dual - über den Triple kann ich also nichts sagen - sorry fürs Unsinn reden ;(


----------



## Holle (5. August 2010)

hydro schrieb:


> Mal ganz blöde gefragt, könnte es im erntferntesten  möglich sein, das die Pumpe gedrosselt, also mit 5 oder 7 Volt z.B.  läuft, mal andere Kabel getestet?


 Das ist keine blöde Frage, schon alleine deswegen nicht weil die Pumpe über die Lüfterregelung des FOM läuft. 
 Allerdings liegt es leider nicht daran, denn an der Pumpe liegen 11,5 Volt an.
 Die 11,5 Volt liegen am "Testnetzteil", das ist ein ganz billiges,  uraltes 150 Watt-Netzteil, das es mit den Spannungen wohl nicht so genau  nimmt .
 Zum entlüften reicht es aber allemal.
 Irgendwo hier im Thread hatte ich das schon mal erwähnt, dass ich mit  dem "richtigen" Netzteil auch ganze 12 Volt an der Pumpe habe und der  Durchfluss dann von 46 l/m auf 48 l/m steigt.
 Das Kabel ist einerseits fest in der Pumpe und das andere Ende direkt am  FOM (wo ich auch die Spannung gemessen habe), somit kann ich  "undervolting" ausschließen.




Speed-E schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Radi wirklich sehr restriktiv,  ich kenne diese TT-Radis nicht näher, könnte es mir aber vorstellen.


Na ja, mit allen Komponenten, aber ohne Radi, komme ich auf 0,83  l/m. Sobald der Radi dazu kommt sind es nur noch 0,46 l/m. Das spricht  nicht gerade für den Radiator. Abgesehen davon ist der Durchfluss aber  selbst ohne Radiator recht gering. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass  überall 13mm innen Schläuche verlegt sind.



Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das es an der Pumpe liegt, die  ist eigentlich ausreichend um ausreichenden Durchfluss zu erzeugen.


 Um das herauszufinden müsste ich einen Testkreislauf aufbauen  mit Pumpe, AGB, DFM. 
...ich will aber nicht extra wieder das Wasser ablassen, alles testen,  befüllen, entlüften. Selbst wenn ich den Testaufbau machen würde gibt es  noch Probleme, denn:
Die Pumpe ist mit 500 l/h angegeben, was müsste die dann im Kreislauf  erreichen? Da ist der DFM als Bremse und der AGB, welcher wegen der  höheren Position ebenfalls etwas bremst.
Da mir dieser Wert fehlt ist es selbst mit auslitern schwierig zu sagen ob die Pumpe die volle Leistung hat.
Der DFM könnte ja auch einen Fehler haben (ein Magnet defekt und  deswegen kommt pro Umdrehung nur ein Impuls statt 2 Impulse, usw.




Speed-E schrieb:


> Bei den Radis würde ich mir den Phobya Triple  ansehen.


 Jo, werde ich beherzigen wenn die Kühlleistung nicht  ausreicht. Muss erstmal den Rest zusammen bauen, damit ich das System  testen kann.



Speed-E schrieb:


> Pumpe eine Eheim 1046 (auch HPPS oder Aquastream)  oder Laing DDC (ohne +).


Die Eheim ist für meinen Geschmack  etwas zu groß, da käme dann eher die Laing in Betracht.
Ich hoffe jedoch dass es nicht nötig wird, denn die CPX1 ist herrlich  leise und auch nach 24 Stunden dauerbetrieb (vollast) nur Handwarm (also  im "kalten Testlauf").



Speed-E schrieb:


> Was die Geräuschkulisse beider Pumpen angeht, ich  habe eine Eheim 1048-790 und eine DDC 1+ und die nehmen sich nichts .
> Die Eheim neigen zu dumpfen brummen und bei den Laing ist es ein  hochfrequentes Summen.  Selbst die 1046 von meinem Kumpel ist nicht  leiser, bzw. empfinde ich es so.
> 
> Entkoppelt waren bei mir beide, das hält sonst nur ein Tauber aus.


Das  war der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich eine neue Pumpe gekauft hatte. Die  Thermaltake schafft ja ebenfalls 500 l/h , aber die war mir zu laut.  Wenn ich mit dem PC spiele (und somit auch Wärme entsteht) ist die  Geräuschkulisse zweitrangig, denn da habe ich eh Sound an oder ein  Headset auf. Wenn ich jedoch am PC arbeite (ist ja fast wie  Idle-Betrieb) stört mich so ein Brummen/Pfeifen/usw.
Das ist auch der Grund warum die die Pumpe über die FOM laufen lasse,  denn wenn die Systeme kalt genug sind braucht die Pumpe ja nicht mit  maximaler Leistung laufen.




derstef schrieb:


> Etwas Off Topic hier, aber dem möchte ich mich anschliessen, wer behauptet die Aquastream (Eheim 1046) wäre leise muss taub sein.
> Meine AS brummt so laut das mein wassergekühlter Rechner geräuschtechnisch deutlich lästiger ist als mein luftgekühlter.
> Egal bei welcher Frequenz (bei der AS kann man per Software die Frequenz und damit die Geschwindigkeit einstellen) das brummen geht nicht weg.


Jo, deswegen arbeite ich momentan noch an meinem alten (langsamen, luftgekühlten) PC statt an meinem neuen (schnellen wassergekühlten) PC. Erst hatte ich die lauten Thermaltake-Lüfter ausgetauscht und dann hatte mich die Pumpe genervt.



derstef schrieb:


> Schade das du mit der  Danger Den CPX-1 so wenig Durchfluss hast, im Test kam sie ja immerhin auf 75l/h. Die wäre eine echte Alternative für mich gewesen.


 Ich kann ja nicht sagen ob es an der Pumpe liegt oder an was anderem. Der Radi ist auf jeden Fall eine Bremse, aber auch ohne Radi kam ich nur auf 0,83 l/m (bei NB, SB, 2x Spannungsregler, Graka). Damit wäre ich ja schon zufrieden (auch wenn im Testbericht deutlich mehr erziehlt wurde).
Ob das nun an der Pumpe liegt, oder ob der DFM oder der AGB zu stark bremsen weiß ich nicht. Möglicherweise wird der Wert auch bloß falsch vom DFM ermittelt.



derstef schrieb:


> Ich hatte übrigens mal geantwortet das ich in meinem Armor LCS auch einen Thermaltake Radi hatte der nen guten Durchfluss hat - ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut - in deinem Kandalf ist ja ein Triple - im Armor ist nur ein Dual - über den Triple kann ich also nichts sagen - sorry fürs Unsinn reden ;(


Nicht schlimm, hatte das schon bemerkt, aber abgesehen von der Länge des Kupferrohres sollten die identisch sein.

Jetzt wo ich das hier schreibe kommt mit der AGB immer mehr in den Verdacht. Durch die "Scheibenreinigung" hat der ja 2 Düsen, welche ja ebenfalls eine Engstelle darstellen. 
Werde mir da mal was einfallen lassen.


----------



## empty (5. August 2010)

Also um ganz sicher zu gehen ob es die Pumpe ist, kannst du ja auch die Schläuche zur und von der Pumpe abklemmen, und die Pumpe herausnehmen (Ein Behälter dabei unter die Pumpe zu stellen ist sicher eine gute Idee. Baust dir auch den Durchflussmesser aus und bastelst dir aus einer alten Pet-Flasche ein "Reservoir" befüllst das aus einem Messzylinder damit du weisst wie viel da drin war und schliesst den Durchfluss hinter die Pumpe an, hinter den Durchfluss den Schlauch von mir aus höher als das Reservoir (unter 4.5m Höhe) in ein Behälter enden, lässt die Pumpe anlaufen und misst mit einer Stoppuhr wie lange die Pumpe für dein Reservoir hat. vergleichst den Durchflussmesser (ah ...ohne PC wird das schwer auszulesen nvm, lässt ihn sein) und rechnest das hoch.

Für Signifikante Messergebnisse wiederholst du das 3mal und mittels (bzw machst eine lineare Regression) die Ergebnisse.... Ist etwas Aufwand, aber das wäre was wenn du wieder ein verregneten Tag hast wie heute z.B 

Wenn du Zugang zu eins bis zwei Laborstativen hast geht das ganze sehr einfach von der Hand


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein Umbau einige Tage auf Eis gelegt war (Zeitmangel) geht´s weiter...
> Der gesamte Kreislauf wie im ersten Beitrag gepostet, lediglich ohne den Radiator bringt 0,83 l/min.
> Mit Radiator komme ich dann nur noch auf 0,46 l/min.
> Damit sollte klar sein dass der Radiator fast genauso stark bremst wie alles andere zusammen.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung was "normal" ist, aber das scheint mir doch recht viel.



"soviel wie alles andere zusammen" ist extrem. Selbst meine Radiator-Sammlung (ca. 19m Rohr in Reihe, z.T. nur 6mm ID) kommt nicht annähernd in diesen Bereich (Pumpe ohne alles: 1,66l/min. Kernkreislauf ohne Radi *umkuppel*: 0,77l/min. Kreislauf komplett*Radi wieder einkuppel*: 0,53l/min. Alle Werte "kalt")



> Inwieweit der Wert stimmt weiß ich nicht, denn laut der Anleitung vom Durchflusssensor sollten es mindestens 40 l/h sein um eine genaue Messung zu bekommen.
> 
> Was ist bei 28 l/h ?



Nichts sinnvolles. Vielleicht sinkt der angezeigte Wert bei echten 30l/h schon auf 0? D.h. auch, dass deine obige Halbierung des angezeigten Wert nicht auf eine Halbierung des Durchflusses schließen lässt.
Linearität hin oder her: Ein einfacher Rohrradi sollte trotzdem keinen Durchflussunterschied verursachen, der Größe ist, als bei engen Kühlkörpern, etc.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. August 2010)

Also kann man sich den dfm eigentlich sparen und stattdessen einen temp sensor einbauen?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Also kann man sich den dfm eigentlich sparen und stattdessen einen temp sensor einbauen?



Kann man . 
Durchfluss sagt nichts Wesentliches über eine Wakü aus und ist daher nicht besonders interessant. Wenn die Temperaturen zu hoch sind, kann ein DFM lediglich Hinweise darauf geben, ob das evtl. mit einem zu geringen Volumenstrom zusammenhängen könnte oder etwas anders der Grund sein muss. Ansonsten dient ein DFM eigentlich nur zur Information und in Verbindung mit einem Aquaero o. Ä. evtl. zur Notabschaltung wenn ein kritisches Level unterschritten wird.


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

Na ja, nicht ganz...
Wen ich mit den DFM spare und nur einen Temp-Sensor verwende würde ich nicht bemerken wenn die Pumpe ausfällt (außer wenn man eine "Power-Pumpe hat ..."warum ist es plötzlich so ruhig ).
Die Temperatur am Sensor wäre ja nicht zu hoch, wenn das Wasser nicht zirkuliert.
Wenn die Pumpe jedoch Impulse raus gibt, dann könnte man einen Ausfall der Pumpe bemerken, aber wenn die Pumpe weiter arbeitet und trotzdem kein Wasser fließt (Schlauch kaputt, Wasser ist raus geflossen) würde man es wieder nicht merken (außer an der Pfütze ).

Also als "Sicherheitseinrichtung" macht der DFM trotzdem noch Sinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Sagte Vjoe doch:
Als Sicherheitsschaltung.
Allerdings kann man auch da durch Temperaturfühler an den Kühlkörpern oder schlicht per Softwaretool mitbekommen, was los ist. Der Hauptnutzen von DFMs liegt imho in der Fachsimpelei


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

Hoppla, das habe ich irgendwie überlesen .

Hier ist der andere Artikel mit dem Temperaturverhalten beim Durchfluss:

Temperatur vs. Durchfluss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Das ist aber Temperatur gegen Durchfluss, nicht Temperatur gegen Schlauchdicke 
Wenn man das mit der Durchflussverbesserung des 8 vs 12mm ID-Tests vergleicht (Anm.: Der Unterschied zwischen 8 und 12 ist fast 50% größer, als der Unterschied zwischen den relevanten 8 und 10mm, d.h. die hier gemessene Verbesserung ist deutlich größer, als in der Praxis zu erwarten), dann hat man eine Temperaturverbesserung von ca. 0,8K


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

Ist schon klar dass dies "Temperatur gegen Durchfluss" ist. Das mit der Schlauchdicke hat damit nichts zu tun, das sind lediglich die beiden Punkte welche ich nicht verstanden hatte.


Edit:
Ich denke den AGB kann ich auch aus Durchflussbremse ausschließen. Dachte erst dass dieser wegen den "Düsen zur Scheibenreinigung" bremsen könnte, aber ich habe gerade das hier gefunden:
http://www.xpert-oc-team.de/forum/index.php?area=vbcmsarea_content&contentid=95&page=5


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

So, nachdem ich nun Tage lang nach Durchflusswerten/Vergleiche vom Thermaltake Radi gesucht habe und immer noch nichts gefunden habe gebe ich auf.
Im Zweifelsfall gegen den Angeklagten. Der Radi fliegt raus.
Die Maße des TT-Radi sind 407x120x35.

Mir wurde ja bereits der MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 empfohlen, da der Problemlos passt.
Der Phobya Triple wurde mir auch schon empfohlen, aber der könnte zu dick sein.
Hat jemand Erfahrung, welchen 360´er ich da noch rein bekommen würde?
Ansonsten werde ich mir wohl den MagiCool kaufen. Reicht der aus für mein System (CPU, GPU, Board) ?
Wäre der hier besser als der MagiCool? --> Koolance Radiator 3x120mm Vertikal

Warum eigentlich Vertikal und Horizontal? Ich dachte immer es ist völlig egal wie ein Radi verbaut ist (Hauptsache keine Luft mehr drin).


----------



## Speed-E (7. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Vertikal und Horizontal? Ich dachte immer es ist völlig egal wie ein Radi verbaut ist (Hauptsache keine Luft mehr drin).



Wenn er horizontal eingebaut ist, wird die natürliche Konvektion (warme Luft steigt nach oben) unterstützt. Wenn die Lüfter dann die Luft noch durchsaugen, statt zu drücken hat man theoretisch den besten Wärmeabtransport. 
In der Praxis ist es eher zweitrangig, da es keinen grossen Unterschied macht.



Holle schrieb:


> Wäre der hier besser als der MagiCool? --> Koolance Radiator 3x120mm Vertikal.



Ich würde eher zum MagiCool greifen, wegen der Lamellendichte.
Der Koolance-Radiator hat eine dichtere Lamellenstruktur und braucht warscheinlich mehr Druck (schneller drehende Lüfter).


----------



## hydro (7. August 2010)

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCR320 - QP Res 360mm Radiator Swiftech MCR320 - QP Res 360mm Radiator 35170


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich Vertikal und Horizontal? Ich dachte immer es ist völlig egal wie ein Radi verbaut ist (Hauptsache keine Luft mehr drin).



Da gehts nicht um die Einbauposition, sondern um die Ausrichtung der Anschlüsse.


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Wenn er horizontal eingebaut ist, wird die  natürliche Konvektion (warme Luft steigt nach oben) unterstützt. Wenn  die Lüfter dann die Luft noch durchsaugen, statt zu drücken hat man  theoretisch den besten Wärmeabtransport.
> In der Praxis ist es eher zweitrangig, da es keinen grossen Unterschied  macht.


 OK, danke. Der "horizontale", welcher für mein Gehäuse ja  eigentlich falsch wäre ist bei Aquatuning im Angebot, der Vertikale  nicht.
Könnte ich also genauso gut auch den Horizontalen benutzen, richtig?
Einen weiteren Unterschied habe ich gerade bemerkt, die Anschlüsse gehen  einmal gerade (bei horizontalen) und einmal seitlich ab (beim  vertikalen).
Von daher bräuchte ich dann sowieso den horizontalen, da ich sonst die  Klappe nicht mehr zu bekommen würde, denn der Radiator sitzt ja in der  "Tür" vor der Front.




Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zum MagiCool greifen, wegen der Lamellendichte.
> Der Koolance-Radiator hat eine dichtere Lamellenstruktur und braucht  warscheinlich mehr Druck (schneller drehende Lüfter).


Das kann  natürlich sein. Habe schon diverse Tests angesehen. Der MagiCool ist bei  sehr niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl sehr gut, aber bei hoher Lüfterdrehzahl  ziemlich schlecht.
Ich hatte das eigentlich so vor:
Mit dem FOM regel ich die 3x120´er am Radi anhängig von der Wassertemperatur (von ganz aus bis max.).
Die Pumpe regel ich abhängig von der CPU- oder GPU- Temperatur (sollten  ja eigentlich nur 1-3° Differenz sein, also eigentlich egal ob ich nach  CPU- oder GPU-Temperatur regele)
Somit sollten die Lüfter im Idle-Betrieb möglichst ganz aus sein, beim  Arbeiten leicht laufen und beim spielen stärker laufen. Auf einer LAN im  Hochsommer (10 PCs in einer kleinen Garage = 40°-50° Raumtemperatur ) sollten die dann "Vollgas" laufen. 
Ich weiß nicht ob der MagiCool dann noch die richtige Wahl ist.
Am besten ich verlängere die Schläuche zum Radi und schmeiße diesen im Extremfall in den Gartenteich .

OK, Spaß beiseite...

Ein weiteres Manko beim MagiCool wären die seitlichen Anschlüsse.
Klar, im "Normalfall" ist das ein Vorteil beim vertikalen Einbau, aber  ich habe ja ein Thermaltake-Gehäuse und bin somit weit Abseits jeglichen  "Normalfalls" 

Laut dieser "Rangliste"  schneidet der Koolance 360´er ziemlich gut ab, und das sogar bei 5V,  also niedriger Drehzahl. Allerdings ist es im Test der Vertikale, aber  ich bräuchte ja den Horizontalen (trotz vertikalen Einbaus ),  da ich keinen Platz habe für "seitliche" Anschlüsse. Wenn ihr der  Meinung seid, dass die Messergebnisse davon relativ unberührt bleiben  wäre das mein derzeitiger Favorit, denn: 
1.) Ist bei Aquatuning im Angebot (statt 64.99 Teuros neu 47,60 Teuros)
2.) Sehr gute Ergebnisse bei allen Lüfterdrehzahlen
3.) Sehr schöne Optik, gute Verarbeitung (ist beim MagiCool aber ebenfalls).

Urks, ich sehe gerade noch einen Unterschied zwischen den Vertikalen und dem Horizontalen, nämlich die Dicke!
Der Vertikale ist nur schlanke 3cm dünn, der Horizontale ist immerhin schon 4,4 cm dick.
Rein logisch betrachtet würde der dickere horizontale Radiator eine  höhere Lüfterdrehzahl brauchen, wenn der vertikal verbaut wird, weil da  ja die warme Luft mit durch gerückt werden muss, welche im horizontal  verbauten Zustand von alleine nach oben (also nach "außen" entweicht).
Habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Wenn ja, dann müsste ich doch eher zum vertikalen greifen.
Da hier die Anschlüsse aber wieder seitlich abgehen (wie beim MagiCool) müsste ich mal sehen ob ich den verbaut bekommen würde.




hydro schrieb:


> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Swiftech MCR320 - QP Res 360mm Radiator Swiftech MCR320 - QP Res 360mm Radiator 35170


Da würde ich eher zum MagiCool greifen, denn der Magicool ist kleiner, hat bessere Ergebnisse erziehlt und kostet auch noch weniger (obwohl er nicht im Angebot ist).
Das Problem ist dass beide seitliche Anschlüsse haben und dann kann auch auch zum Koolance Vertikal greifen, der hat Top-Ergebnisse erziehlt.

Der 360´er von Thermochill wäre wohl das beste was ich an Kühlung bekommen könnte (der belegt in allen Tests und allen Lüfterdrehzahlen Top-Positionen), aber der hat auch seitliche Anschlüsse und ist leider viel zu dick und scheidet somit leider aus.

Ich messe mal nach ob die das mit den seitlichen Anschlüssen doch irgendwie hin bekommen könnte.
Bis gleich


----------



## hydro (7. August 2010)

Auf diese Rangliste würde ich nichts geben, denn wo ein BlackIce Radi solche Temps bei 5V betriebenen Lüftern handelt, müssen es Industrielüfter gewesen sein.

Roundup: Zehn Triple-Radiatoren auf dem Leistungsprüfstand-AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking

Dort ist die Platzierung des Swiftech etwas anders.


----------



## Holle (7. August 2010)

Huch!
Danke für den Link, nun sieht das alles schon wieder ganz anders aus.


Zur Einbaufreundlichkeit:
Also, der TT-Radiator hat die Maße 407x120x25
Wenn es irgendwie geht will ich die alten Halter weiter nutzen, denn die  sind passend zur Fronttür gefertigt und ich möchte auch nicht unbedingt  die dicke Alu-Fronttür mit neuen Löchern zieren.

Seitlich hätte ich noch 3-4 mm Platz, also dürfte der Radi max. 124 mm breit sein. Das schränkt die Auswahl schon mal stark ein .
Die Höhe ist relativ egal, es sollte halt ein 360´er sein.
Die Tiefe/Dicke dürfte also die 35 mm nicht überschreiten.
Seitliche Anschlüsse würden nur gehen wenn ich die nach unten lege, denn  da könnte ich eine Blende raus lassen und mir etwas basteln, aber das  wäre recht ungünstig, da sich so Luft im Radi sammeln würde, welche man  nur schwer heraus bekommen könnte und beim Wasser ablassen wäre auch  immer gleich der Radiator mit entleert, was ich auch nicht unbedingt  will.

Wenn ich mit den Kriterien nichts finde muss ich wohl auch den Halter ersetzen.

Sollte ich einen guten Radi finden der da problemlos passt (im Idealfall mit obenliegenden Anschlüssen) wäre das sehr interessant, ansonsten muss ich eh einen Halter "basteln", dann wäre nur noch die Tiefe relevant. 
Derzeit habe ich bei geschlossener Tür ca. 2cm Luft zwischen Radi und Frontblenden. Viel weniger sollte es nicht sein. Im Extremfall kann ich ja die Tür öffnen, aber im Normalfall sollte die schon geschlossen bleiben können.

Der Phobya hat das mit den Anschlüssen vorbildlich gelöst, aber der ist mit seinen 6cm leider zu dick für meine Tür 


Ich finde leider keine Test-Daten vom horizontalen Koolance, aber nun wird der wieder interessant, denn das ist bisher der einzige der die Anschlüsse oben hat und zudem noch dünn genug wäre.
Wenn ich den einbauen würde hätte ich noch einen 1 cm Spalt bis zu den Frontblenden, das sollte für idlen und zum arbeiten reichen. Auf einer LAN mit extremen Temperaturen könnte ich die Fronttür aufstellen, dann wäre das kein Problem mehr.
Mit viel Glück könnte sogar der alte Halter noch passen (je nachdem, wo die Bohrungen sind).

Was haltet ihr davon?
Wäre der empfehlenswert?
Der ist halt dicker und somit wahrscheinlich nicht so effektiv bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl, aber dafür wahrscheinlich effektiver bei hoher Lüfterdrehzahl.
Beim idlen könnte es vielleicht sogar im Passiv-Berieb reichen und beim arbeiten würden die Lüfter wohl sowieso nur minimal drehen. 
Beim spielen steht silent eher im Hintergrund, da ist Effizienz wichtiger. 

Hier noch mal ein Link zum horizontalen Koolance.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2010)

Mir wären außer dem Phobya und den Koolance keine Radiatoren mit seitlichen Anschlüssen bekannt, aber gewinkelte Anschlüsse sollten im Normalfall nicht >2,5cm sein, d.h. wenn du die Anschlüsse auf der Lüfterseite untergebracht bekommst, wäre das Ergebniss nicht dicker, als es Radiator und Anschlüsse sowieso sind.


----------



## Holle (8. August 2010)

2,5 cm sind leider zu viel. 
Mein Derzeitiger Radiator ist 3,5 cm tief und da habe ich nur 2 cm bis der am den Frontblenden anstoßen würde.

Der Phobya ist ja leider sehr dick, aber was haltet ihr von dem horizontalen Koolance?
Der horizontale ist zwar 4,4 cm dick (der vertikale wäre nur 3,5cm), aber das würde halt noch passen und der hat halt die Anschlüsse an der richtigen Stelle.
Praktisch wäre auch dass der aktuell im Angebot ist.
Besser als der TT-Schrott ist der allemal, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne mal wissen was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2010)

Auch deine jetzigen Lüfter sollten 2,5cm dick sein, diesen Platz hast du also auf alle Fälle.

Von Koolance habe ich bislang nicht schlechtes gehört, aber auch sonst nicht viel. (vermutlich weil sie ohne Rabatt eher teuer waren)


----------



## Holle (8. August 2010)

Gott, bin ich blöd!

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hatte vor meinem geistigen Auge die ganze Zeit das Bild dass die Anschlüsse des Radiators in Richtung Frontblenden zeigen. Darauf war ist so festgefahren dass ich nicht einmal einen Gedanken daran verschwendet hatte das man den Radi ja auch anders herum einbauen kann, so dass die Anschlüsse Richtung Tür zeigen .

Klar, so sollte es gehen, denn die Lüfter sind genau 25mm dick.

Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. 

Danke für den Schlag auf den Hinterkopf, der war nötig.

Gut, dann beginnt die Auswahl von vorne .




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...d.h. *wenn du die Anschlüsse auf der  Lüfterseite untergebracht bekommst*, wäre das Ergebniss nicht dicker, als  es Radiator und Anschlüsse sowieso sind.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Sorry, habe das wohl überflogen.


----------



## Holle (8. August 2010)

So, nachdem ich nun noch mal zig verschiedene Vergleichstests studiert habe werde ich mir wohl den MagiCool Slim 360 kaufen.
In einem Test ist der Swifttech etwas besser als der MagiCool, in einem anderen Test ist es wieder anders herum. Im Großen und ganzen sind die etwa gleich gut. Selbst wenn der Swifttech etwas stärker ist lohnt sich für mich eher der MagiCool, da ich den auf jeden Fall problemlos einbauen kann, denn der ist nicht nur sehr dünn, sondern auch recht schmal. Somit werde ich wohl die alte Halterung weiter verwenden können (ohne neue Löcher in die Tür bohren zu müssen), was beim Swifttech wegen seiner breite leider nicht gehen würde.
Der andere "Mitbewerber" Koolance scheidet nun auch aus, denn der horizontale ist wieder dicker was weniger Platz zwischen Radi und Frontblenden bedeuten würde, sprich mehr Hitzestau und somit weniger Leistung. Der vertikale Koolance hat in einem anderen Test
grotten schlecht bei niedriger Drehzahl abgeschnitten und hat zudem die schlechtesten Durchflusswerte. Somit ist dieser ebenfalls aus dem Rennen.
Die Entscheidung ist gefallen, der MagiCool muss her .

Ich werde berichten wenn es was neues gibt.


Edit:
Oh Mann, auf der Suche nach dem besten Preis bin ich nun über den MagiCool Slim Elegant gestolpert. Der ist von der Optik her Geschmackssache (mein Geschmack ist es eigentlich nicht, aber da der in der Tür verbaut ist sieht man davon eh nicht sonderlich viel.
Nun bin ich dummerweise wieder über Vergleichstests gestolpert, was mich nun wieder vor die Qual der Wahl stellt.
Dieser Radiator ist zwar hässlich und verdammt teuer, aber der schlägt den "normalen" Slim in allen Punkten um längen.
OK, er ist größer als der "normale" Slim. Mit seiner Dicke von 34mm ist der immer noch einen mm dünner als mein TT-Möchtegern-Radi. Er ist 42,4 cm lang, das ist er 2,6 cm länger als der "normale" Slim und 1,7 cm länger als das Ding von TT, aber in der Länge habe ich ja keine Platznot.
Da er auch nur 12cm breit ist sollte es überhaupt keine Probleme beim Einbau geben.
Nun, beim Kauf des Thermaltake hatte ich bereits den Fehler gemacht am falschen Ende zu sparen (wer spart kauft zweimal) und deswegen interessiert mich der Preis in diesem Fall nicht besonders. Da mein System eh rechst stark belastet ist (CPU, Grake, NB, SB, 2x Mosfet) und sowieso keinen besonders hohen Durchfluss hat will ich wenigstens einen gescheiten Radiator und der ist nun mal das beste was ich problemlos in meine Tür bekomme.

Um einigen Vorwegzugreifen...
Nein, ich möchte keine stärkere Pumpe! Wenn es nicht anders geht bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, aber "Ruhe" ist mir wichtiger als ein hoher Durchfluss (und der Radi macht keinen Krach ).

Achso, wer mal die Vergleichstests sehen will:
Hier ist einer und hier ist noch einer.

So, nun mal nach einen Preis suchen. Auf jeden Fall sollte es die Rev. 2 sein, da bei diesen das Plexiglas durch Fiber Glas Nylon ersetzt wurde, da das Plexiglas zu wohl Probleme bereitet hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sollte es die Rev. 2 sein, da bei diesen das Plexiglas durch Fiber Glas Nylon ersetzt wurde, da das Plexiglas zu wohl Probleme bereitet hat.



Ja das solltest du auch jeden Fall berücksichtigen. Die erste Revisionen ist diesbezüglich kein Ruhmesblatt gewesen auch wenn sie besser aussah als mit diesen gelblichen Endkammern. 

Ansonsten könntest du auch einen normalen Slim nehmen und ihn in einem Acteonbad entlacken. Dann sollte er in etwa die gleiche Kühleperformance wie der der Elegant bringen . Aber keine Gewähr darauf - noch hab ich das selbst nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## Holle (9. August 2010)

Ne, da gibt es schon Unterschiede. Die Elegant-Version hat mehr Kühlkanäle und engere Lamellen. Auch der Durchfluss ist bei der Elegant-Version höher.
Optisch finde ich die normale Slim-Version schöner, denn das Kupfer passt da nicht so ganz zum Gesamtbild und auch die Nikotingelben Endkappen gefallen mir nicht, aber man sieht davon ja zum Glück nicht allzuviel .
Die Endkappen könnte ich notfalls auch lackieren, aber eigentlich ist es zumindest bei der oberen Endkappe praktisch, da man so direkt sieht wenn da noch Luft drin ist.

Nun stehe ich jedoch wieder vor einem anderen Problem:
Der Radi hat ja die 2 Anschlüsse auf der einen Seite und einn Befüll-/Entlüftungsanschluss auf der anderen Seite.
Der Befüll-/Entlüftungsanschluss macht logischerweise  nur dann Sinn wenn dieser oben ist, sprich die Wasseranschlüsse wären somit unten. 
Das Problem dabei ist folgendes:
Derzeit gehen die Schläuche oben raus, dann durch einen Kabelkanal und von da aus durch eine Öffnung in der untersten Frontblende. Beim öffnen und schließen der Tür bewegen die Schläuche sich an der Stelle also kaum.
Wenn ich nun die Anschlüsse unten habe und von da direkt durch die Öffnung in der Blende gehe, dann würde der Schlauch ja extreme Wege zurück legen müssen (zwischen Tür zu und Tür auf wären das ca. 20 cm Differenz).
Wie ich die Schläuche da am besten verlege ohne dass diese spannen/knicken/blockieren weiß ich noch nicht. Ich bestelle mir am besten noch diesen Schlauch mit, der ist anscheinend "unknickbar". Den 19/13 habe ich davon ja überall verbaut, aber der ist bei weitem nicht so flexibel (die engen Bögen auf dem Bord habe ich auch nur durch "Kochen" erreicht).
So, ich mache mich nun an die Bestellung.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Ne, da gibt es schon Unterschiede. Die Elegant-Version hat mehr Kühlkanäle und engere Lamellen.


Nein - beide haben 12 Rohre und die Dicke des Kühlbereichs ist ebenfalls identisch. Beim Elegant sind die Lamellen tendenziell eher etwas weiter auseinander - das kommt dem Betrieb mit leisen Lüftern zu gute . 
Im großen und Ganzen unterscheiden sich die beiden Radiatoren aber vor allem durch die Endkammern und durch die Lackierung . Letztere dürfte auch im wesentlichen den Performance-Unterschied bewirken . 



Holle schrieb:


> Auch der Durchfluss ist bei der Elegant-Version höher.


 Das mag sein - liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass beim Elegant aus optischen Gründen etwas sorgfältiger an den Einlasskanten der Rohre gearbeitet wird. Allerdings liegen die Durchflusswerte sehr eng beieinander -das kann u.U. sogar noch innerhalb der Messgenauigkeit liegen . 
Die beiden verlinkten Tests sind btw identisch und stammen vom selben Verfasser . 



Holle schrieb:


> Nun stehe ich jedoch wieder vor einem anderen Problem:
> Der Radi hat ja die 2 Anschlüsse auf der einen Seite und einn Befüll-/Entlüftungsanschluss auf der anderen Seite.
> Der Befüll-/Entlüftungsanschluss macht logischerweise  nur dann Sinn wenn dieser oben ist, sprich die Wasseranschlüsse wären somit unten.
> Das Problem dabei ist folgendes:
> ...


Was spricht dagegen es wieder genauso zu machen wie es bisher war? 



Holle schrieb:


> Wie ich die Schläuche da am besten verlege ohne dass diese spannen/knicken/blockieren weiß ich noch nicht. Ich bestelle mir am besten noch diesen Schlauch mit, der ist anscheinend "unknickbar". Den 19/13 habe ich davon ja überall verbaut, aber der ist bei weitem nicht so flexibel (die engen Bögen auf dem Bord habe ich auch nur durch "Kochen" erreicht).
> So, ich mache mich nun an die Bestellung.


16/10er sind schon sehr knicksicher, aber ich fürchte, das wird nicht das Hauptproblem sein, sondern die Tatsache, dass insbesondere der Schlauch der dessen Anschluss mit der Tür am weitesten nach außen geht, irgendwie geführt werden muss, wenn du ihn nicht jedes mal beim zuklappend er Tür wieder mühsam hinter die Frontblende friemeln willst .


----------



## Holle (9. August 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Nein - beide haben 12 Rohre und die Dicke des Kühlbereichs ist ebenfalls identisch.


 Laut DeXgo nicht. Da steht in der Tabelle:
Anzahl Wasserkanäle:
Magicool Slim Triple = 12
Magicool Slim Elegant = 14




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Beim Elegant sind die Lamellen tendenziell eher etwas weiter auseinander - das kommt dem Betrieb mit leisen Lüftern zu gute .


 Ähhh ja, genau ..so rum.
Auf jeden Fall unterschiedlich 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Im großen und Ganzen unterscheiden sich die beiden Radiatoren aber vor allem durch die Endkammern und durch die Lackierung . Letztere dürfte auch im wesentlichen den Performance-Unterschied bewirken .


Sicher, die Lackierung hat einen Einfluss auf den Wärmeabtransport aber das wird nur einer der Faktoren sein (Lamellendichte, Kanäle).




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die beiden verlinkten Tests sind btw identisch und stammen vom selben Verfasser .


 Tatsache . Dann kann ich nur hoffen dass er gewissenhaft gearbeitet hat.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen es wieder genauso zu machen wie es bisher war?


 Dann hätte ich ein tolles Feature (Befüllen/Entlüften des Radiators) welches ich nicht nutzen könnte.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> 16/10er sind schon sehr knicksicher, aber ich fürchte, das wird nicht das Hauptproblem sein, sondern die Tatsache, dass insbesondere der Schlauch der dessen Anschluss mit der Tür am weitesten nach außen geht, irgendwie geführt werden muss, wenn du ihn nicht jedes mal beim zuklappend er Tür wieder mühsam hinter die Frontblende friemeln willst .


Ich hatte mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass ich die Schläuche durch die Öffnung in der untersten Frontblende führe (wie es derzeit auch der Fall ist) und INNEN im Gehäuse einen großzügigen Bogen lege, der die 20 cm ausgleicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Laut DeXgo nicht. Da steht in der Tabelle:
> Anzahl Wasserkanäle:
> Magicool Slim Triple = 12
> Magicool Slim Elegant = 14


Auch Shane macht manchmal Fehler . Kannst gerne selbst nachzählen: 
Klick 
Es sind definitiv nur 12 - wie beim normalen .



Holle schrieb:


> Ähhh ja, genau ..so rum.
> Auf jeden Fall unterschiedlich


 Aber nicht dramtaisch - der Unterschied hält sich schwer in Grenzen .



Holle schrieb:


> Sicher, die Lackierung hat einen Einfluss auf den Wärmeabtransport aber das wird nur einer der Faktoren sein (Lamellendichte, Kanäle).


Da bei Radiatoren der Wäremübergang zur luft limitiert ist das u.U. der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Sicher kann ich´s aber nicht sagen, da ich es wie gesagt auch noch nicht selbst getestet habe.



Holle schrieb:


> Tatsache . Dann kann ich nur hoffen dass er gewissenhaft gearbeitet hat.


Tut er im Normalfall  - auch wenn er sich ab und zu mal verzählt 



Holle schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ein tolles Feature (Befüllen/Entlüften des Radiators) welches ich nicht nutzen könnte.


Warum? Der Entlüftungsanschluss wäre doch immer noch oben oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? 



Holle schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass ich die Schläuche durch die Öffnung in der untersten Frontblende führe (wie es derzeit auch der Fall ist) und INNEN im Gehäuse einen großzügigen Bogen lege, der die 20 cm ausgleicht.


Sei versichert, dass das ziemlich wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach flutschen wird. Hab das Problem mit einer solchen Schlauchschleife vor Jahren selbst mal zu lösen versucht - letztlich auch erfolgreich. und habe letztlich auf die Schienensystem zur Führung des Schlauchs mittels einer kugelgelagerten Schubladenschiene zurückgegriffen. 
Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass dir die Schlauchschleife jedes mal beim schließen der Tür n der Kante der Frontblende hängen bleibt.


----------



## Holle (9. August 2010)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> Auch Shane macht manchmal Fehler . Kannst gerne selbst nachzählen:
> Klick
> Es sind definitiv nur 12 - wie beim normalen .


 Du hast schon wieder Recht! So langsam wirst du mir unheimlich .




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Da bei Radiatoren der Wäremübergang zur luft limitiert ist das u.U. der ausschlaggebende Punkt. Sicher kann ich´s aber nicht sagen, da ich es wie gesagt auch noch nicht selbst getestet habe.


Ich dachte vorhin an Heizungslack und das die Heizungen ja auch ineffizient wären, aber da ist das Verhältnis Kühlmasse zu Lack ja auch ganz anders. So allmählich hast du mich überzeugt 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Warum? Der Entlüftungsanschluss wäre doch immer noch oben oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


Der Entlüftungsanschluss ist am anderen Ende der Wasseranschlüsse. Wenn ich es so einbaue wie "bisher", dann sind die Wasseranschlüsse wieder oben und somit ist der Entlüftungsanschluss unten 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sei versichert, dass das ziemlich wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach flutschen wird. Hab das Problem mit einer solchen Schlauchschleife vor Jahren selbst mal zu lösen versucht - letztlich auch erfolgreich. und habe letztlich auf die Schienensystem zur Führung des Schlauchs mittels einer kugelgelagerten Schubladenschiene zurückgegriffen.
> Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass dir die Schlauchschleife jedes mal beim schließen der Tür n der Kante der Frontblende hängen bleibt.


Hmmm, mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie hin bekomme, ansonsten verzichte ich halt auf den Entlüftungsanschluss (hatte ja bisher auch keinen)


----------



## Holle (13. August 2010)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht....

Vorgestern bekam ich mein Paket mit dem Radiator, der Blende, den 16/10´er Schlauch und die Fittinge für den 10´er ID.
Was mir zuerst aufgefallen war: Die Kanäle sind schon z.T. Korrodiert. OK, ist nur oberflächlich, vermutlich wurde vom Werk die Dichtheit geprüft und dann die Verschlussstopfen aufgeschraubt bevor die Feuchtigkeit vollends raus war.
Was mir erst beim Einbau aufgefallen ist:
Die Aluhalter des Radiators sind ungleichmäßig verbaut. Da ist eine Differenz von > 1mm. Der ganze Radi ist "verzogen". Die Funktion ist dadurch sicher nicht beeinträchtigt, aber für "soviel Geld" erwarte ich eigentlich eine sauber verarbeitete Ware. Die untere Endkappe ist sichtbar schief (aufgrund der Verwindung des Radiators).

Dann kam der Einbau 
Die Bohrungen für den Halter sind ja auch gleichzeitig die Bohrungen für die Lüfter (beidseitig verwendbar), aber da der Kühler ja ca. 2 mm breiter ist als ich als maximale Breite für den originalen Halter gemessen habe war es mir schon klar, dass der nicht 100% passt.
Das Problem ist, dass von dem Halter die "Flanken" (oder wie man das nennt), also dass was 90° abgewinkelt ist, ein Bohrloch hat und was dann am Radi montiert ist nicht weit genug nach innen kam, weil die Seitenteile schon am Lüfter angestoßen sind. Das Problem habe ich gelöst indem ich einfach die Löcher vom Halter aufgebohrt (also vergrößert) habe und somit der Rand des Loches weiter nach innen kam. 
Beim Zusammenbau kam mir dann die Grandiose Idee den Radi so einzubauen dass die beiden Wasseranschlüsse unten sind (also die Entlüftungsöffnung oben) und die Anschlüsse Lüfterseitig (vom Gehäuse weg) per 90°-Winkel nach unten. 
Dann alles zusammen gebaut und erst mal doof geguckt . Wenn ich den Bogen so gelegt habe wie ich es gemacht hätte als wenn die oben wären, dann hätte die den PC-Füße erhöhen müssen, da die Schläuche sonst als Fuß gedient hätten. Nach unzähligen Verlege-Versuchen wollte ich den ganzen Kram dann umdrehen, so dass die Anschlüsse nun doch wieder oben sind und die dann unten liegende Entlüftungsöffnung halt nicht zu gebrauchen ist.
Nun kam der nächste Schock .
Durch den"Kabelkanal" in der Tür bekommt man so gerade einen einzigen 16´er (AD) Schlauch hindurch, mehr geht nicht. Also ist diese Option auch gestorben.
Dann erst mal aufgegeben....

Gestern: Nach der Arbeit gleich wieder dran. Alles zerlegt und nun so verbaut dass die Anschlüsse doch wieder unten sind, aber in Richtung PC zeigen. So kann ich direkt nach vorne raus (statt nach unten).
Als ich dann die Blende montiert habe ...
Die Anschlüsse des Radi waren nun von der Blende zum Teil verdeckt, so dass man da nichts mehr rein schrauben konnte.
Inzwischen war mir der Hals dermaßen angeschwollen, dass ich wieder alles zerlegt habe und die Blende mit dem Winkelschleifer bearbeitet habe.
Die Blende besteht aus 2mm dicken Stahl, welches beim Trennen natürlich zum glühen beginnt, wodurch dann die Pulverbeschichtung Blasen wirft und verbrennt. Das Ergebnis sah dementsprechend aus (nicht wegen dem Schnitt, sondern wegen den 2cm breiten Rand verkokelter Pulverbeschichtung).
Also verbrachte ich den Rest des Abends mit Feilen und schleifen.

Heute:
Direkt nach der Arbeit zum Baumarkt um Lack zu kaufen. 
...und da heute Freitag der 13. ist wäre es viel zu einfach wenn alles direkt geklappt hätte . Nach einer Stunde diverse Sprühlacks zu vergleichen wusste ich genauso viel wie am Anfang . Reicht es aus wenn ich alles anschleife und dann lackiere, oder ist eine Grundierung nötig? Wenn eine Grundierung nötig ist, welche? Eine Kunststoffgrundierung, da die Pulverbeschichtung ja so eine Art Kunststoff ist, oder besser eine Grundierung für Metall, da ja nach dem schleifen einige Stellen blankes Metall an der Blende sind?
Den Gesichtsausdrücken der Verkäufer zu urteilen war die Empfehlung der "Universal-Grundierung" (alles außer Kunststoff) eher geraten als gewusst.
Bevor ich nach 2 Wochen wieder alles zerlegen muss weil der Lack abbröselt habe ich mich dann für Hammerite Lack entschieden. Das ist zwar eigentlich ein "Metall-Schutz", aber das kann man auf alles sprühen was fest ist (sogar auf Rost), ganz ohne Grundierung.
Sicherheitshalsbar habe ich trotzdem alles angeschliffen (obwohl man es laut Beschreibung nicht braucht) und Lackiert. Wenn das dann irgendwann mal trocken ist kommt noch eine 2. Lackierung dazu und dann kann ich nur hoffen dass es hält.
...ansonsten baue ich mir selber eine Blende.

Während der Lack trocknet wollte ich schon mal "provisorisch" weiter machen und wie nicht anders zu erwarten stehe ich vor dem nächsten Problem. Die Anschlüsse des Radi sind aus Kunststoff. Das Gewinde ist dementsprechend lang. Meine Winkel fallen ja nun weg und alle anderen Anschlüsse die ich hier habe besitzen ein sehr kurzes Gewinde. Ich bekomme die zwar fest (und auch dicht), aber das ist mir zu riskant, da das Gewinde so gerade eben gepackt hat. Beim durchwühlen meiner "Sammlung" sind doch noch 2 Anschlüsse aufgetaucht mit einem langen Gewinde, aber wie ich schon erwähnt habe...heute ist Freitag, der 13. . Die beiden gefundenen Anschlüsse kann ich nicht verwenden, weil das Gewinde im Radi "versenkt" ist und die einzigen Anschlüsse mit einem langen Gewinde bekomme ich nicht rein da diese einen Sechskant (SW 16) haben.

Nun muss ich erst wieder eine Bestellung tätigen bevor ich hier weiter machen kann.

...das wird ein Jahres-Projekt


----------



## Holle (16. August 2010)

Update...

So, der Radiator ist eingebaut.
Nur durch den Austausch des Thermaltake-Radiators durch den MagiCool-Radiator konnte ich den Durchfluss von 0,46 auf 0,64 l/m steigern --> 40% mehr Durchfluss durch einen Radiatorwechsel. 
...und das obwohl ich nun auch noch mehr Winkel verbaut habe, denn das war nötig um die Schläuche so zu verlegen dass die Tür noch auf und zu geht ohne dass der Schlauch irgendwo gegen drückt.

Das war die gute Nachricht. Nun die schlechte:
Die Verarbeitung des MagiCool ist unter aller Sau. Es waren einige Modifikationen am Halter nötig um diesen überhaupt verbaut zu bekommen, da der Radiator "schräg" ist. Der Halter (diese Aluschiene am Radi) ist auf beiden Seiten unterschiedlich hoch genietet. Die Entlüftung funktioniert auch nur bedingt, da die Endkappen ja auch schräg sind und die Luftblasen somit in die andere Ecke wandern. Die Anschlüsse sind INNEN nicht bündig sondern stehen über, war ein vollkommenes Entlüften eh unmöglich macht, da der überstehende Rand ca. 1-2 mm sind und die Luftblasen somit drum herum wandern.
Was meint Ihr, sind die Radiatoren alle so "krumm", oder habe ich einen besonders schlechten erwischt?
Sollte ich den umtauschen?

Bilder folgen...


----------



## hydro (16. August 2010)

Meiner ist eigentlich für den Preis absolut gut verarbeitet.
Für den Preis von 77Euro würde ich den Umtauschen.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. August 2010)

Wenn er wirklich so stark verzogen ist würde ich den auch reklamieren - das sollte so nicht sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

Unsaubere Verarbeitung (Löcher, Lack) hört man häufiger und die nach innen überstehenden Gewinde dürften Konstruktionsbedingt sein, aber verzogen wäre imho ein Mangel, der eine Reklamierung rechtfertigt.


----------



## empty (16. August 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast noch nicht zuviel am Radiator verändert so das man noch sieht das du nichts mit dem Verzogen zu tun hast. Zeig mal Bilder


----------



## Holle (17. August 2010)

empty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast noch nicht zuviel am Radiator verändert so das man noch sieht das du nichts mit dem Verzogen zu tun hast. Zeig mal Bilder


Am Radiator selber habe ich nichts geändert, sondern nur an meiner Halterung (damit ich den Radiator überhaupt erst verbaut bekomme.

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder (zum vergrößern drauf klicken):

Hier seht man ganz gut das Spaltmaß. Man vergleiche links und rechts.
Auf diesem Foto kann man auch ganz gut sehen dass das Gewinde recht weit nach innen rein ragt, weshalb eine vollständige Entlüftung unmöglich ist, da die Luftblase wegen dem Rand garnicht erst in die Öffnung kommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am anderen Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dieses Bild braucht keine Worte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal die Unterseite im montierten Zustand. Lasst euch nicht vom Lüftergitter irritieren, das habe ich zurecht geflext, da das sonst zum Teil die Anschlüsse verdeckt hat. Auch hier kann man sehen wie schräg der Radiator ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Oberseite vom Lüftergitter. Da kann man sich schon an die Kante orientieren, denn diese ist "original" ...abgesehen von der Lackierung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schraubenlöcher sind beim Lüftergitter zum Glück Langlöcher, sonst hätte ich dieses erst garnicht montiert bekommen. Die Qualität vom Foto ist leider schlecht, aber man kann erkennen, dass die linken Schraubenpaare ganz rechts vom Langloch sind und die rechten Schraubenpaare sind ganz links vom Langloch. Ohne Langlöcher wäre eine Montage des Lüftergitters nicht möglich gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand (befüllt). Die Luftblase sitzt an der höchsten Stelle, und das ist leider NICHT die Entlüftungs-Öffnung. Das ist übrigens unabhängig davon ob die Tür geöffnet oder geschlossen ist, das Bild bleibt das gleiche.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, das sollte erst mal reichen. Andere Fotos (Schlauchführungslösung für die Tür,...) folgen noch.


----------



## Holle (17. August 2010)

So, ich habe gerade mal bei Aquatuning angerufen.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

1.) Einschicken und auf Ersatz warten

2.) Neu bestellen und bezahlen, dann den alten zurück schicken und eine Gutschrift erhalten.

Da ich nun eigentlich alle Teile (bis auf ein paar Anschlüsse) beisammen habe weiß ich nicht ob ich die Gutschrift so gut brauchen kann, aber von der anderen Seite betrachtet wäre das weniger Arbeit (Aus-/Einbau in einem Abwasch) und ich hätte einen direkten Vergleich.
Wenn der anderen genauso besch... aussehen würde könnte ich mir den Ausbau sparen.

Ich denke ich wähle Option 2. So schnell dürfte eine Gutschrift ja nicht verfallen, bzw. die dürfte gar nicht mehr verfallen, laut Gerichtsbeschluss.
Irgendwann kommen sicher wieder irgendwelche Anschaffungen (andere Graka, also neuer Kühler, usw.).

Als ich am Telefon erwähnte dass der Radi "verzogen" sei meinte der Mitarbeiter dass er nicht versprechen kann dass die anderen 100%ig seien, da die diese ja nicht alle überprüfen/messen können. Als ich jedoch erwähnte dass ich meinen Halter aufbohren musste um den Radi überhaupt verbauen zu können meinte er "Oh!".
Mit anderen Worten, es scheint wohl doch außerhalb der Toleranz zu sein .
So, nun noch zu den Fotos der Schlauchverlegung bezüglich der beweglichen Frontklappe.
Durch die Verwendung EINES Winkels liegen die beiden Schläuche recht nah einander , wodurch weniger Differenzen der Bögen entstehen und die Öffnung in der Blende des Laufwerkschachts kleiner ausfallen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das andere Ende der Schläuche. Durch die Verwendung von drehbaren Winkeln bleibt alles beweglich. Linkes Bild bei offener Klappe, rechtes Bild bei geschlossener Klappe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit die Schläuche sauber geführt werden und keinen Bogen machen, der mir die Stecker vom Mainboard zieht  habe ich ein altes CD-Rom zerlegt und die CD-Schublade als Führung missbraucht. 
Die CD wird nun ersetzt durch die Festplatte ...HDDs sind ja schneller als CDs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...so sieht das von vorne/unten aus.
Das Zahnrad hätte eigentlich auch mit weg gekonnt, aber irgendwie hat mir das gefallen, deswegen habe ich es wieder dran geschraubt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch mal die Ansicht von Vorne im Vergleich. Links= Klappe offen, Rechts = Klappe "fast" zu. "Fast", weil ich einen kleinen Spalt offen lassen musste um ein Foto machen zu können. Die Klappe lässt sich selbstverständlich komplett schließen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten weiter Fotos erwünscht sein, dann bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. August 2010)

Schön gelöst mit den CD-Schlitten


----------



## empty (17. August 2010)

ja absolut ... hehe sehr innovativ.


----------



## Holle (17. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen! 

Der Durchfluss stimmt nun auch. Rein theoretisch wäre dieser Thread damit erledigt, aber solange er von keinem Moderator geschlossen wird werde ich meinen Umbau hier weiter dokumentieren .


----------



## Cyris (18. August 2010)

Sehr interessantes Thema, gerade für mich da ich auch das Kandalf LCS mit Original TT verwende jedoch ohne Durchflusssensor den ich zwar bestellt habe jedoch noch nicht angekommen ist. Jedoch finde ich meine Temps. nicht so schlimm. Die ausgelesene CPU Temp. stimmt mit dem Wert im Bios überein und ist im grünen Bereich. Hier mal zwei Screenshots.

[URL]http://img695.imageshack.us/i/thubanx6.jpg/http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/8626/thubanx6.th.jpg[/URL]

http://img37.imageshack.us/i/aquastream.jpg/http://img37.imageshack.us/i/aquastream.jpg/http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/4550/aquastream.th.jpg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

Wenn du den Umbau ausführlich dokumentieren möchtest, wäre vielleicht ein Tagebuch passend?


----------



## Holle (19. August 2010)

Cyris schrieb:


> Sehr interessantes Thema, gerade für mich da ich  auch das Kandalf LCS mit Original TT verwende jedoch ohne  Durchflusssensor den ich zwar bestellt habe jedoch noch nicht angekommen  ist. Jedoch finde ich meine Temps. nicht so schlimm. Die ausgelesene  CPU Temp. stimmt mit dem Wert im Bios überein und ist im grünen Bereich.  Hier mal zwei Screenshots.
> 
> Imageshack - thubanx6.jpg
> 
> Imageshack - aquastream.jpg


OK,  du hast aber lediglich deine CPU gekühlt (125 Watt), das ist selbst mit  einem geringen Durchfluss und einem schlechten Triple-Radi zu schaffen.
Solange ich lediglich meine CPU gekühlt hatte brauchte ich mir auch  keine Gedanken machen. Schau mal deine NB-Temp an (53°). Selbst die SB  erreicht noch 45°.
Das sind alles "Wärmequellen", welche ich nun zusätzlich mit kühlen will  (CPU, GPU, NB, SB, MOSFET), da komme ich mindestens auf die 3-Fache  Leistung, welche es zu kühlen gilt. 
NUR für die CPU reicht das Wakü-Zeug im Kandalf, aber für mehr auch nicht.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du den Umbau ausführlich dokumentieren möchtest, wäre vielleicht ein Tagebuch passend?


Na ja, sowas in der Art ist das hier ja nun geworden .
Auch wenn der Anfang fehlt (die Kühlkörper vom Asus Formula zu bekommen ist ein eigenes Kapitel ).
Wenn das jemand interessiert, davon habe ich auch Fotos gemacht (da war ich auch wieder kreativ) . 
Einmal bin ich mit der Zange abgerutscht und habe dabei 3 winzige und sehr dicht nebeneinander laufende Leiterbahnen durchtrennt. Nach wenigen "Stunden"  hatte ich diese dann wieder geflickt.
Ob das Bord nun noch läuft wird sich noch zeigen, konnte es bisher nicht testen .
Das waren einige "Hürden", über die ich hier hätte schreiben können (der Kühlblock auf der SB passte nur in einer Position, aber dann waren die Anschlüsse genau da wo eigentlich die Grafikkarte ist. Also mal schnell die Elkos "verlegt", damit ich den Kühler 90° drehen konnte .
Das würde glatt zum Buch reichen .


...nochmal zum Thema Radiator. Habe gestern (also am Mittwoch) die Bestellung aufgegeben und das Paket ist bereits unterwegs. Bin mal gespannt wie dieser Radi aussieht. Ich denke mal ich habe ein Montagsmodell erwischt, oder einen "überholten" (von Plexi auf Fiberglas umgebaut,...).
Die können unmöglich alle so schlecht verarbeitet sein .


...ich werde berichten.


----------



## Cyris (19. August 2010)

@Holle, ja auf den Screenshot ist das System noch ohne das die Grafikkarte mit gekühlt wird, da ich leider zuerst eine falsche bekommen habe, aber mit einem zweiten Radi wo leider noch keine Lüfter (durch Lieferschwierigkeiten) montiert waren, was sich auch gut als Wärmespeicher herrausstellte  . Insgesamt läuft das System jetzt 2-3c kühler. 

Die NB/SB werde ich erstmal neu einsetzen da es ja ein bekanntes Problem ist und die im IDLE schon sehr warm sind.

Screenshots kommen dann wenn ich den Durchflusssensor drin habe.
Wenn sich aber herausstellen sollte das er den Durchfluss stark hemt, dann kommt er auch raus und wird ersetzt.


----------



## Holle (20. August 2010)

Lies diesen Thread mal von Anfang an, dann wirst du sehen was dieser Radi für eine Durchflussbremse ist.
Als ich den Testbericht von der Danger Dan Pumpe CPX-1 gelesen habe war ich begeistert und habe mir diese bestellt (da ich vor allem ein leises System will). Erst als ich alles verbaut hatte und kam erstmals auch der Durchflussmesser zum Einsatz. Ich konnte mir den geringen Durchfluss von 0,46 l/m nicht erklären, vor allem weil im Test der Pumpe ein ähnliches System den doppelten Durchfluss schaffte (deswegen dieser Thread).
Nachdem ich verschiedenes versucht hatte (nur Radi, Pumpe, AGB, DFM  ...oder "alles" außer Radi) konnte ich den Radiator als Durchflussbremse ausmachen. Nun habe ich wieder einen Triple-Radi drin (der zudem auch erheblich bessere Kühleigenschaften hat) und habe den Durchfluss alleine durch den Tausch des Radiators von 0,46 l/m auf 0,64 l/m erhöht. Das sind fast 50% mehr Durchfluss nur durch den Radi-Austausch.

Zum Vergleich:
Im Test wo ich nur Radi, AGB, DFM und Pumpe im Kreislauf hatte war der Durchfluss 0,65 l/m. Nun habe ich ALLES* im Kreislauf und erreiche quasi den gleichen Wert wie vorher mit dem Radi alleine.
*Derzeit im System:
AGB, Pumpe, Thermosensor, NB, CPU, MOSFET, MOSFET, Grafikkarte, SB, DFM, Radiator.

Durchfluss ist nicht alles, schon klar. Aber auch in Punkto "Kühlung" sind die Thermaltake-Komponenten leider sehr schlecht. Ich hatte mal irgendwo einen CPU-Kühler-Vergleichstest gesehen, in dem auch "unser" CPU-Kühler mit getestet wurde. Der ist sang- und klanglos untergegangen..
Das Gehäuse ist schön (deswegen wollte ich das auch unbedingt haben), aber die Wakü-Komponenten taugen nichts. 
...aber da im Kandalf jedoch reichlich Platz ist kann man den ja problemlos "umrüsten".


----------



## Cyris (20. August 2010)

Holle schrieb:


> Aber auch in Punkto "Kühlung" sind die Thermaltake-Komponenten leider sehr schlecht. Ich hatte mal irgendwo einen CPU-Kühler-Vergleichstest gesehen, in dem auch "unser" CPU-Kühler mit getestet wurde. Der ist sang- und klanglos untergegangen..
> Das Gehäuse ist schön (deswegen wollte ich das auch unbedingt haben), aber die Wakü-Komponenten taugen nichts.
> ...aber da im Kandalf jedoch reichlich Platz ist kann man den ja problemlos "umrüsten".


 
Da hast du recht, ich werde mal gucken wie ich den vorne getauscht bekomme ohne die Front umzubauen, da ja die größe des Originalen ja H 407 x W 120 x D 35 mm ist, bleibt mir da ja nicht viel Spielraum, evtl. könnte der *XSPC RS360* mit seinen Dimensionen von 121x35x397mm ja passen.

Da würde ich halt die Anschlüsse noch nach oben verlegen, dann dürfte das passen.

Hier auch mal ein Bild mit dem Durchflusssensor mit Original TT.


----------



## Holle (20. August 2010)

Der MagiCool Slim passt da rein (die Halter sind dann halt etwas unter Spannung, geht aber).
Das Problem ist dass man weiterhin diese dünnen Schläuche verwenden muss, man keinen dickeren durch den Kabelkanal bekommt (mein 16/10´er hatte da gerade rein gepasst, aber halt nur einer).
Ansonsten halt so machen wie ich es gelöst habe (muss mir nur noch etwas wegen der Slotblende einfallen lassen).

Dein Durchfluss ist verdammt hoch wenn man bedenkt dass du da einen TT-Radi drin hast. Welche Pumpe benutzt du?


----------



## Holle (21. August 2010)

@Cyris
Ich habe mal 2 Fotos gemacht, wegen den möglicherweise nötigen "Umbauarbeiten" bei Verwendung eines anderen Radiators.

Ich musste diese Löcher aufbohren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...da es sonst recht knapp mit der Überlagerung der Löcher ist. Ob das bei einem "nicht verzogenen" Radiator auch nötig ist kann ich nicht sagen, denn meiner ist ja verzogen und da die Löcher nun größer sind kann ich es auch bei zukünftigen Radiatoren nicht sagen ob die auch ohne Aufbohren gepasst hätten.
...also beim ersten Einbau hatte ich die Löcher noch nicht aufgebohrt, aber da ruiniert man sich das Schraubengewinde, da es am Rand des Lochs streift.
Das Aufbohren der Löcher kann ich aber so oder so empfehlen (auch wenn es ohne Aufbohren passen würde), da man so die "Spannung" nimmt.
Hier ist mal ein Bild, auf dem man sieht warum das Aufbohren sinnvoll ist - leider habe ich kein Vergleichsbild mit "originalen Löchern", sondern nur das mit den bereits aufgebohrten Löchern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Foto ist leider etwas verwackelt, aber ich denke man kann es trotzdem ganz gut erkennen.

Dann noch ein Tipp:
Bau die Halter ganz ab ...also von der Tür.
Erst wenn die Lüfter samt Blende/Lüftergitter fertig montiert sind wieder an die Tür befestigen. Die Halter stehen nun etwas zu weit auseinander, aber man kann diese etwas zusammen drücken, damit es wieder in die Führung der Tür passt. Nun stehen die Halter unter Spannung und deswegen passt das Loch der Halterung nicht mehr mit der Bohrung in der Tür überein. Wenn man nun einen großen Gabelschlüssel zwischen dem Halter und der Führung in der Tür schiebt kann man diesen als Habel benutzen um die Löcher sauber übereinander zu bekommen, sprich um die Schraube ohne Kraftaufwand hinein drehen zu können.


----------



## Cyris (21. August 2010)

Erstmal wirklich danke für die Tipps, das erspart einen schonmal einiges, werde mich auch in laufe der Woche mal dran setzen sobald ich alles da habe, da ich auch die Lüfter vorne tausche da wie ich finde sie ziemlich laut sind gegen die drei NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 (140er) die ich auf den hinteren Radi habe. (Noch nicht auf den Bildern zu sehen)

Hier hast du auch mal mein System kurz nach dem Umbau mit Bilder.

Einzelauflistung:

• Innovatek Schlauch PVC 10/8mm (5/16"ID) Spezial Schlauch Clear
•2 x Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml
•1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES 250 Rev.2 EOL 
•1 x *Aquacomputer Aquastream XT* USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version
•3 x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 90° drehbar - Typ 2
•1 x Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2/AM3 Rev.3
•8 x 10/8mm (8x1mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4
•1 x MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator
•1 x Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046
•1 x Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ 5870
•3 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PK2 (140)
•2 x Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 4x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz
•1 x Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0


----------



## Holle (21. August 2010)

OK, bei der Pumpe verstehe ich den Durchfluss .

Die originalen TT-Lüfter sind wirklich sau laut. Die sind bei meinem Kandalf relativ schnell raus geflogen.
Bei mir sind nur noch SilenX iXtrema Pro Lüfter verbaut, davon bin ich total begeistert.
Gesteuert sind die nicht hörbar, und unter Vollast hört man die Lüfter selbst auch nicht, aber das "Rauschen des Windes" ist dann zu hören (zumindest wenn die verbaut sind und die Luft an Gitter usw. vorbeiströmt), denn die fördern mehr Luft als die originalen TT-Lüfter.
Den beleuchteten an der Rückseite habe ich durch einen "normalen" getauscht, da diese lackiert sind und super aussehen. Zudem ist der 120´er hinten etwas dicker als der originale (nämlich 38mm statt 25mm), und in dieser Tiefe gibt es keine beleuchteten. Vibrationsdämpfer sind bei dieser Serie gleich mit dabei.
Am Radiator habe ich den mittleren allerdings auch wieder mit einem blau beleuchteten bestückt. Da der nicht lackiert ist wirkt der nicht annähernd so Edel/Hochwertig wie die normalen, aber den sieht man ja auch nicht direkt.
Nachdem ich die Lüfter getauscht hatte fing meine Pumpe an zu nerven, welche ich vorher wegen der lauten Lüfter nicht so wahrgenommen hatte .



Bin gerade beim Radiatortausch. Bilder folgen.


----------



## Cyris (5. September 2010)

Ich hoffe bei dir hat alles geklappt, ich habe jetzt nämlich auch vorne den Originalen TT-Radiator gegen einen "XSPC RS360 BLACK Triple Radiator" getauscht der ohne Probleme in die Originalhalterung passt.
Was ich noch geändert habe ist den Ein/Auslass, die sind jetzt unten, so spare ich ca 80cm Schlauch!

Der Durchfluss vorher war bei ca. 83l/h jetzt habe ich ca. 109l/h und über 4c kühleres System.
http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1760/neuerradi.jpg
(Noch nicht richtig entlüftet)


----------



## KingPiranhas (5. September 2010)

Der Sensor der AS XT ist nicht wirklich genau. 

Statt dem RS360 hätte ich mir einen 360er Magicool/NexXxos geholt.


----------



## Holle (6. September 2010)

Jo, hat alles geklappt. Sorry dass ich noch nicht geantwortet hatte, bin gerade erst aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Der neue Radi ist nicht verzogen und ist längst verbaut.
Der Durchfluss ist nun mit dem originalen Netzteil auf 74 l/m gestiegen, da mein "Testlauf-Netzteil" ja keine ganzen 12 Volt ausgegeben hat.

Mein Durchfluss wird aber in Kürze wieder sinken, da ich mir nun noch 2 Speicherkühler bestellt habe, denn meine Speicher wurden im Idle-Betrieb 50° heiß, und das in einem offenen Gehäuse.

Morgen sollten die da sein, bin mal gespannt was die Speicherkühler an Durchfluss rauben.

Die Bilder folgen noch (wie bereits versprochen). 
Ich denke in 1-2 Tagen habe ich den PC fertig (Speicherkühler einbauen, SATA-Kabel austauschen, Netzteilkabel gescheit verlegen, usw.)
Einen Lüfter muss ich austauschen, den hört man ganz leicht (der beleuchtete in der Fronttür) Da kommt nun ein unbeleuchteter rein, da es mich eh nervt, wenn ständig das Licht an und aus geht (da die Lüfter ja geregelt sind).
Im Idle-Betrieb (also auch wenn ich daran arbeite) ist der PC nun "unhörbar". Wenn es mal wieder 35° im Schatten sind und die Lüfter stärker laufen könnte es sein dass man den minimal wahrnimmt (wird sich zeigen), aber so ist der unhörbar.
ABER...
Beim spielen macht der dafür richtig krach! Nicht einmal wegen den Lüftern, die hört man nur wenn man das Ohr direkt davor hält, aber wegen der Grafikkarte. Im Zuge des Wakü-Umbaus habe ich mir ja auch eine neue (gebrauchte) Grafikkarte gegönnt. Meine alte 8800 GT musste einer GTX285 weichen. Diese ist jedoch extem am fiepen/pfeifen. Vor allem bei dunklen Hintergründen ist das recht laut.
OK, damit kann ich leben, denn beim spielen habe ich einen Kopfhörer auf, und wenn ich das dann nicht mehr höre lasse ich das so. Hauptsache beim Arbeiten ist der ruhig (und das ist er absolut).
Wenn ich das Grafik-fiepen jedoch trotz Kopfhörer vernehme muss ich mir da auch noch was einfallen lassen. Spulen austauschen, Schaumstoff drum herum, oder was auch immer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

Gegen Spulenfiepen hilft 95% der Fälle "vsync an", da es nur bei sehr hohen Bildwiederholraten auftritt.


----------



## Holle (8. September 2010)

Super dicken Dank!
Werde heute die Speicherkühler montieren (erst mal ohne Wärmeleitpad ...die sind noch nicht hier ). Dann kann ich das mit dem VSYNC gleich mal testen.


----------



## Holle (19. September 2010)

Zwischenbericht...
Erstmal eine Korrektur meines letzten Beitrags:
Mit dem "richtigen" Netzteil erreichte ich keine 74l/m sondern nur* 0,*74l/m 

So, weiter geht´s (Bilder folgen noch, aber ich will erst mal den PC fertig bauen).
Ein Einbau der Speicher (mit geklebten Heatspreader) ohne Wärmeleitpads stellte sich bei den Rampage als unmöglich heraus, da die Bohrungen für die Bleche genau in dem Abstand waren dass ich die Speicher nicht passend montieren konnte. Nun habe ich endlich die Wärmeleitpads bekommen und die Speicherkühler verbaut.
Im gleichen Zuge habe ich das FOM rausgeworfen und durch ein Aquaero 4.0 ersetzt.
Alles verbaut, Testnetzteil dran, befüllt und GESTAUNT .
Der Durchfluss weicht erheblich vom "alten Wert" ab. Vorher hatte ich einen Wert von 0,64 Liter/min (also 38,4 l/h). Nun war ich ja gespannt wie weit sich der Durchfluss durch die Speicherkühler (+zusätzliche Schläuche) reduziert. Ich hatte damit gerechnet von 38,4 l/h auf ca. 32 l/h zu kommen. 
Das Aquaero zeigt mir nun aber *79 l/h* an. Da ist doch was faul .
Die 169 imp/l habe ich eingestellt.
Zeigt mir das Aquero nun doppelt so viel an wie ich eigentlich habe, oder hatte das FOM nur die Hälfte angezeigt? Beim FOM stand "2 Impulse/Umdrehung". Da der Durchflussmesser ja normalerweise 2 Magnete (oder 2 Aussparungen, oder was auch immer) haben sollte (sonst würde ja eine Unwucht entstehen) hatte ich diese Einstellung gelassen, da es mir logisch erschien. War das ein Fehler? Oder muss ich beim Aquaero noch etwas umstellen? Derzeit habe ich den Aquaero nur nur Hardwareseitig bedient, da ich den PC wegen dem Dichtigkeitstest noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen wollte.

Sollte der Wert vom Aquaeo stimmen, wäre das ja ein HAMMERGEILER Durchfluss für eine unhörbare Pumpe (mit den Komponenten: AGB, Pumpe, 2x Ramplex Speicherhühler, NB, CPU, 2x FET-Kühler, Grafikkarte, SB, DFM, Radi).

Den einen (beleuchteten) Frontlüfter habe ich auch getauscht. Nun ist das System bei geringer Lüfterdrehzahl völlig unhörbar ...einfach Traumhaft  (von dem Grafikkartenpfeifen mal abgesehen, da muss ich erst mal testen wie sich das mit dem VSync auswirkt).


Edit:
Noch eine Frage...
Lohnt es sich überhaupt die Pumpe zu regeln? Da diese nur 6 Watt hat und ich den Powerbooster habe (schon klar der wäre da nicht nötig, aber so bleibe ich "flexibel", falls ich doch mal eine stärkere Pumpe brauchen würde) kann ich die ja (wie geplant) problemlos regeln, aber da die ja auch bei maximaler Leistung unhörbar ist frage ich mich nun nach dem Sinn. Würde sich das bei der Lebensdauer der Pumpe bemerkbar machen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig?
Du hast für den Durchflussmesser nicht direkt die Impulse pro Minute ausgewertet, sondern ihn als Lüfter installiert, einen "Impulse pro Umdrehung" Wert zugeordnet und dann auf die Umdrehungen den "Impulse pro Minute"-Faktor angewandt, der für den Sensor angegeben wurde?
Da ist es natürlich kein Wunder dass halb soviel angezeigt wird, wie anliegt...


----------



## Holle (19. September 2010)

Ne, da verstehst du mich falsch.
Der FOM hat keinen eigenen Anschluss für einen DFM, aber man kann einen Lüfterport "umstellen". Den DFM hatte ich auf Port 1 und als DFM eingetragen. Die 169 Imp/Liter hatte ich auch eingetragen (das geht auch nur wenn man den Port als DFM benutzt statt eines Lüfters).
Beim FOM konnte man einstellen wie viele Impulse pro Umdrehung ausgegeben werden, das hatte ich auf 2 stehen lassen, da ich davon ausgegangen bin dass es 2 Impulse sind. Der Grund dieser Annahme ist, dass eine Unwucht entstehen würde wenn man "nur eine Kerbe" (bei Lichtschranken), oder "nur ein Magnet", bei Induktionsmessung verwenden würde.
Nun weiß ich nicht welche Werte stimmen. Muss ich den Aquaero erst irgendwie umstellen, oder hätte ich das FOM auf 1 Imp/Umdrehung einstellen müssen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. September 2010)

Wenn Inno die Sache richtig gemacht hat (Wiederspruch in sich  ), dann sollte der FOM die Impuls-Einstellung automatisch ignorieren, wenn der Kanal im DFM Modus läuft. Wenn er das nicht macht, dann sollte man einen Impuls einstellen, damit der imp/l-Wert ohne weitere Modifikationen ausgewertet wird. Die normale Korrektur, die bei Lüftern Impulse in Umdrehungen umrechnet (i.d.R. 2), ist bei DFM eben schlichtweg nicht nötig, weil man direkt aus Impulsen die Liter errechnet.

"Impulse pro Umdrehung" können bei DFM übrigens vielfältig aussehen - einer, wenn ein Stabmagnet eine Umpolung pro Drehung verursacht; zwei wenn zwei Magneten einen Läufer ausbalancieren; drei wenn ein dreiflügliger Läufer in jedem Ende einen Magneten sitzen hat; vier wenn der Läufer kreuzförmig ist,... . Bei Innos DFM 3.6 und seiner extrem hohen Impulsrate (zum Auslesen an normalen Lüfteranschlüssen) würden mich auch 10 Impulse pro Umdrehung nicht wundern, wobei das dann sowohl über mehrere Impulsgeber, viele Magneten als auch eine zwischengeschaltete Elektronik erreicht werden kann.


----------



## Holle (19. September 2010)

Mir kommt da gerade ein Gedanke:
"Impuls" kann man unterschiedlich interpretieren. Entweder man versteht unter einem Impuls eine Spannungsänderung (steigende und fallende Flanke) oder nur eine gesamte Periode (nur die steigende Flanke).



Ich meine das so:

```
-----       -----
    [COLOR=Blue]|     [COLOR=Blue][COLOR=Red]|[COLOR=Silver].....[COLOR=Blue]|     [COLOR=Blue][COLOR=Red]|----       -----      ----
```
Nun kann man "nur" die blauen (steigenden) Flanken als Impuls werten (dann wäre das im Beispiel 2 Impulse), oder man wertet "jede" Flanke, also auch die fallenden roten (dann wären das 4 Impulse im Beispiel).

Vielleicht liegt hier der Hund begraben  ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

Ein Hallsensor, wie er typischerweise verwendet werden sollte, ergibt keine senkrechten Flanken, sondern ein gerundetes Profil und es gibt auch kein klares Grundniveau, um dass das Signal pendelt. D.h. es wäre es vergleichsweise einfach möglich, die Abschnitte mit hohem/niedrigen Spannungsniveau zu zählen und es wäre vergleichsweise aufwendig (ohne irgend einen Vorteil zu bringen), Spannungsänderungen/Flanken zuverlässig zu erkennen und auszuwerten.
Außerdem würde das nicht den Unterschied zwischen zwei Steuerungen erklären, schließlich müssen die beide nach dem üblichen Prinzip arbeiten.
Würde es dir was ausmachen, einfach noch mal den FOM anzuklemmen und zu gucken, wie die l/min Anzeige auf unterschiedliche Imp/Umdrehung Werte reagiert?


----------



## Holle (20. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Hallsensor, wie er typischerweise verwendet werden sollte, ergibt keine senkrechten Flanken, sondern ein gerundetes Profil und es gibt auch kein klares Grundniveau, um dass das Signal pendelt. D.h. es wäre es vergleichsweise einfach möglich, die Abschnitte mit hohem/niedrigen Spannungsniveau zu zählen und es wäre vergleichsweise aufwendig (ohne irgend einen Vorteil zu bringen), Spannungsänderungen/Flanken zuverlässig zu erkennen und auszuwerten.
> Außerdem würde das nicht den Unterschied zwischen zwei Steuerungen erklären, schließlich müssen die beide nach dem üblichen Prinzip arbeiten.


Ich habe keine Ahnung was genau bei meinem DFM zum zählen benutzt wird und ob da nun ein Rechtecksignal oder Sinus bei raus kommt, aber das ist ja eigentlich egal, denn ich meinte ja dass es vielleicht zu einem Definitionsproblem gekommen ist.
Also so:
"Firma X" und "Firma Y" bekommen den Auftrag eine Schaltung zu bauen, welche Impulse zählt. 
Firma X baut nun eine Vergleichsschaltung, welche immer zählt wenn sich die Spannungszustände ändern. Bei meinem letzten Beispiel würden also 4 Impulse gezählt werden.
Firma Y baut eine Schaltung welche nur zählt wenn das Impulssignal von LOW nach HIGH wechselt. Bei meinem letzten Beispiel würden also 2 Impulse gezählt.
Beide Firmen haben eine funktionierende Schaltung gebaut, aber das Ergebnis ist absolut verschieden, weil "Impulse" verschieden definiert wurden.
...das meinte ich damit.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würde es dir was ausmachen, einfach noch mal den FOM anzuklemmen und zu gucken, wie die l/min Anzeige auf unterschiedliche Imp/Umdrehung Werte reagiert?


Jo, werde ich machen.


----------



## Holle (20. September 2010)

So, hatte gerade nochmal das FOM angeschlossen --> 0,66 l/m (also 39,6 l/h)
Die Impulse pro Umdrehung kann man nicht kleiner stellen als 2 (geht von 2-32), hat aber keinen Einfluss auf den DFM (hatte den tzm testen auf 32 gestellt).
Mein Verdacht mit den "Flanken" scheint sich zu bestätigen, denn wenn ich die Imp/Liter von 169 auf 85 reduziere komme ich auf 1,33 l/m (also 79,8 l/h), somit ist das Ergebnis ziemlich identisch zum Ergebnis vom Aquaero.

Anscheinend ist bei Inno ein Impuls ein High-Signal und bei AC ist ein Impuls eine "Änderung des Signals", sprich jede Flanke.

Na ja, habe nichts dagegen dass mein Durchfluss nun doch besser ist als gedacht, aber es ist schon enttäuschend dass jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, statt sich auf einen Standard zu einigen.

So, werde nun weiter basteln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2010)

Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, was die Händler (die behaupten, es wäre kompatibel) und Hersteller dazu sagen, wenn du sie drauf ansprichst.
Denn eigentlich sollte "Impuls" für Lüfter spezifiziert sein und man wird nirgendwo darauf hingewiesen, dass die Hersteller bei DFMs was grundlegend anders machen... (im Gegenteil: Afaik hat auch das Aquareo in früheren Versionen einen Lüfteranschluss für DFM genommen)


----------



## Holle (22. September 2010)

So, habe nun alles verbaut angeschlossen und komme nun (mit dem richtigen Netzteil) auf satte 93 Liter/Stunde. So einen Durchfluss hätte ich mir mit so einer kleinen Pumpe nicht im Traum vorgestellt.
Die CPX-1 ist eine SUPER Pumpe, und zudem fast unhörbar.
Derzeit habe ich das Gehäuse offen und die Pumpe läuft auf maximaler Leistung und wenn ich "lausche" höre ich die minimal brummen (dazu muss ich aber auch schon recht nah ran mit dem Ohr).
Wenn der PC (derzeit sogar noch geöffnet) neben mir steht kommt es mir vor als wenn dieser ausgeschaltet ist.
Von meiner Seite eine absolute Kaufempfehlung!

Bilder folgen noch. Ich weiß das sage ich schon seit Wochen. Diese Wochenende ist LAN-Party, da muss er fertig sein. Die "Berichte" mit den Bildern werde ich dann wohl kommende Woche online stellen.


----------



## Holle (22. September 2010)

Nun habe ich eine ganz andere Frage...
Diese Frage gehört eigentlich nicht in diesem Thread, ich schreibe das trotzdem mal hier, da die Leser dieses Threads inzwischen einen Überblick über meine "Baustelle" haben .
Sollte das unerwünscht sein, dann bitte verschieben (und den Text bis hier bitte löschen). Danke...

Seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Aquaero 4.0, welches mein Fan-O-Matic ersetzt.
Es ist alles angeschlossen und funktioniert bestens, aber ich bin mit den Einstellungen etwas überfordert .
Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand Daten nennen, was ich am besten einstellen sollte. Schon mal danke.

Hier mal ein paar Daten von meinem System:
*CPU: E8200 @ 3,7GHz
*Board: Asus Maximus Formula
*RAM: 4x 2GB OCZ DDR2 1066 (5-5-5 @ 2,1 Volt)
*Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX285
*Wasserkühlung: AGB --- Pumpe Danger Dan CPX-1 --- Inline Temperaturmesser --- 2x RAM-Kühler Ramplex --- Northbridge --- CPU --- 2x FET-Kühler --- Grafikkarte --- Southbridge --- Durchflussmesser --- Radiator Magicool Triple
*Luftkühlung: 3x 120´er am Radiator --- 120´er und 90´er an der Rückseite. Die Lüfter sind alles Silenx ixtrema Pro.

Der Durchfluss beträgt bis zu 93 Liter/ Stunde
Derzeitige *Idle*-Temperaturen (bei Pumpenleistung 100%):

Messwert laut Sensoren (Temperatur laut Everest)
*Wassertemperatur: 30° (---)
*CPU: 31,5° (44°) ...da habe ich nun einen Messwert von 43,5 indem ich 12° Sensoroffset eingetragen habe
*RAM: 34° (---) ...war vorher die ganze Zeit auf ca. 45°
*Grafikkarte 31,1 ° (41°)
*Northbridge 29,8 (36°) ...nun habe ich einen Messwert von 35,8 (dank Offset von 6°)
*Gehäuse (derzeit offen): 25° (---)

Was ich nun bräuchte sind die Temperaturwerte, welche normal/maximal für die einzelnen Komponenten sein sollten.
Im Idealfall wären jeweils die Werte: Sollwert/Anlauf/Volllast/Alarm.
Gegebenenfalls auch noch Hysterese (habe ich nun für alles auf 2K gestellt), sowie die Reglerverzögerung (steht derzeit alles auf 3 Sek.) und Regelfaktor (derzeit auf 2).

Standby-Spannung liegt am Aquaero an und ATX PS_ON ist auch angeschlossen.

Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank.


----------

